# Seltsam gesockelt - Nur bei uns so?



## Draki/Jaba (29. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

Wenn ich mir die Entwicklung bei uns auf dem Server anschaue wird mir ganz flau im Magen. 

Casualisierung hin, Casualisierung her, aber bedeutet dies wirklich, dass man sich nun auch nicht mehr mit den Grundlagen des Chars vertraut machen muss?

Immer öfter beobachtet man etwas ausgefallene „Versuche“ sein Equip zu verzaubern oder zu sockeln. Melees, die Ausdauer sockeln um einen unwichtigen Sockelbonus mitzunemen über sinnfreien Verzauberungen. Gern gesehen ist bei den Platte-tragenden Kollegen auch der Einsatz von Angriffskraft anstatt vernünftigerweise Stärke zu sockeln

Der Höhepunkt waren die T9-Schultern, die ein DK mit Wille gesockelt hat…ganz abgesehen davon, dass einige Spezialisten in eigtl. gute Items die guten alten grünen Steine aus der Scherbenwelt reinsockeln…. 

Mich würde jetzt mal wirklich interessieren, ob dies nur bei uns auf dem Gimporden so ist oder ob dies leider mittlerweile weit verbreitet ist.

Ich find es echt nur noch traurig, wie wenig sich die Leute mit der eigenen Klasse beschäftigen…


----------



## LordofDemons (29. September 2009)

deppen gibts überall einfach stehn lassen
edit: sowas gibts auf durotan allerdings nicht XD


----------



## Der Hoffnungstöter (29. September 2009)

Da geb ich meinem vorposter recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Ausser auf das da unter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 btw Spiele auch aufm Mithrilorden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zauberziege (29. September 2009)

Wenn du sonst keine Sorgen hast führst du ein bewundernswertes Leben.
Absolut Sinnfreier Threat.

Wiedermal nur zur selbstbeweihräucherung, damit jeder weis das du ahnung hast.

Lass die doch sockeln was sie wollen, das kann dir doch egal sein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jack_Carter (29. September 2009)

Eine logische Antwort wäre meiner Meinung nach die stetige Zunahme an gekauften Charakteren.

Aber an dem kann es leider nicht liegen, weil ich z.B. einen RL Kumpel habe der schon 2 80er besitzt und trotz dessen ist sein 2ter Twink ein reinstes Katastrophengebiet was Sockelungen, Verzauberungen und Skillung anbelangt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seryma (29. September 2009)

Ich für meinen Teil versuche auch Sockelboni mitzunehmen, immerhin sind sie eine zusätzliche Verbesserung die keine Zusatzkosten hat...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draki/Jaba (29. September 2009)

Zauberziege schrieb:


> Wenn du sonst keine Sorgen hast führst du ein bewundernswertes Leben.
> Absolut Sinnfreier Threat.
> 
> Wiedermal nur zur selbstbeweihräucherung, damit jeder weis das du ahnung hast.
> ...



Danke für die Blumen, aber darum geht es mir nicht. Ich muss mir hier nichts beweisen, aus dem Alter bin ich raus.

Mir geht es darum, dass einfach der Nachwuchs fehlt, ich spiele selber erst seit BC und habe mir viel Zeit genommen um meine Chars einigermaßen zu verstehen.

Jede Raidgilde steht vor genau diesem Problem und da ich nicht beurteilen kann, wie das auf anderen Servern ist, diese Anfrage....nicht mehr nicht weniger...


----------



## Felucius (29. September 2009)

Also bei uns auf den Krallen hats so'n paar Leute schon, aber es gibt auch genug Leute die echt was davon verstehen - z.B. genau ans Hit-Cap ran und keinen Punkt mehr.
 Mach dir da mal keinen Kopp drum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (29. September 2009)

Seryma schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil versuche auch Sockelboni mitzunehmen, immerhin sind sie eine zusätzliche Verbesserung die keine Zusatzkosten hat...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


würdest du dafür auch total sinnfreien rotz sockeln nur damit du den shice sockelbonus kriegst?


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (29. September 2009)

gestern nen schurken mit nem crit/mp5 stein gesehen um nen 4agi bonus mitzunehmen oO


----------



## Seryma (29. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> würdest du dafür auch total sinnfreien rotz sockeln nur damit du den shice sockelbonus kriegst?



Nein, aber dann Sockel ich halt schonma lieber Crit als ZM (Caster), wenns nen Sockelbonus gibt...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmm79 (29. September 2009)

Zauberziege schrieb:


> Lass die doch sockeln was sie wollen, das kann dir doch egal sein.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



falsch, spätestens wenn ich wegen so nem gimp in ner 5er hero einige male wipe, dann isses mir net mehr egal ...


----------



## Natar (29. September 2009)

vielleicht sind auch überlegungen dahinter die du nicht verstehst

- der eine denkt, ach komm, lass für sockelboni noch ausdauer reintun, bin ja nicht so der movement-hengst, da hilft mir das unter umständen
- der andere denkt, ach, kein bock für das bisschen pvp was ich betreibe pvp equip zu holen, lass schnell nochmals t8-schultern holen und ausdauer sockeln
- der andere denkt: hm, bringt wille als dk was? mal testen, ist ja nur meine 2nd schulter

oftmals sieht man auch verkrümmte skillungen.  tjo, vielleicht hat dieser spieler sich in eine besondere spielweise hineingelebt und zieht sie auch durch (ach scheiss auf die kommentare der anderen, ich bring auch so meine 2.5 k dps, auch ohne optimierung)


----------



## Mârmëlâdë (29. September 2009)

Seryma schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil versuche auch Sockelboni mitzunehmen, immerhin sind sie eine zusätzliche Verbesserung die keine Zusatzkosten hat...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




naja +4 Stärke auf T9 Hände beim DK zB ist doch "super" im Zusammenhang mit einem gelben Sockel.. was Blizz sich bei sowas denkt möchte man gar nicht genauer wissen. Sowas wäre im Levelbereich <20 eher angebracht.


----------



## Zauberziege (29. September 2009)

Deine ausdrucksweise verrät mir das du Gimps garnicht erst mitnimmst ^^.
Die Post kann man ja jeden Tag lesen.

Suche Leute für Todesmine, t9 und min 6 k dps voraussetzung.

Gröööööööhl


----------



## Rolandos (29. September 2009)

Absolut sinnfrei. Lass die Leute doch sokeln, verzaubern wie sie wollen. Dann nehmen sie ebend Scherbenwelt Steinchen, na und, sind billiger. Dann sind die Verzauberungen Müll na und. Das ist ebend das 0815 denken einiger super Spieler die alles besser wissen wollen. Da die Sockel und Verzauberungen nur wenig Wirkung haben ist es eh egal. Ich laufe auch ohne verzauberungen rum, und bin im Schaden nicht schlechter als andere, mit etwa gleicher Ausrüstung aber voll gesokelt und verzaubert sind, mit den angeblich richtigen Sokel und Zauber. In den dps wirkt es sich kaum bis garnicht aus.


----------



## Stan (29. September 2009)

Hm naja kommt auf den Sockelbonus an und was der mir bringt.


----------



## Der Hoffnungstöter (29. September 2009)

Jetzt lasst ihn doch mal in Ruhe er hat doch nur gefragt ob das woanders auch so ist...


----------



## Brannys (29. September 2009)

Das Problem mit den "richtig" Sockeln ist doch der, dass man 100 Leute fragen kann, was das optimale Sockeln ist und Du bekommst 100 verschiedene Antworten.
Jeder sockelt sich den Wolf und meint das ist es, aber wo bitte schön steht denn genau das "richtige sockeln" geschrieben, wo kann man nachschaun und sich optimal informieren, ohne das Gesabbel von Laien und Klugscheissern zu verfallen ?

99% der Spieler sind Klugscheißer, Besserwisser und gehirnlose allwissende Eulen, dessen Antworten einen eh nur Kosten bringen, aber kaum ein Nutzen.

Genauso ist es mit den Talenten, jeder plappert von seinen tollen Skillungen und er sei der König von WoW, Top und Geil sowieso.
Hatte neulich von einem Spieler, der schon 3 Jahre spielt, eine "optimale" Skillung für Mage bekommen, so weit, so gut.
Vor einigen Tagen sehe ich einen Magier, der vom Equip so war wie ich, allerdings machte der ca. 500DPS mehr als ich ( ebenfalls Arkan ).
Skillung angeschaut und kleine Veränderungen festgestellt, jetzt klappts auch mit dem Gegner bei 4k DPS, ist aber auch bekanntlich von Ini zu Ini und Schlachtzug von Schlachtzug leicht unterschiedlich. Bei mir liegt die Toleranz zwischen 2500 und 4900 DPS.

Wie sockelt man optimal welches T9-Teil und was ist die optimale Skillung z.B. bei Mage ?
Im Internet wird man von verschiedenen Antworten regelrecht erschlagen.

Aber ich glaube, wenn jeder in einer Norm rumläuft, dann wird das alles schnell langweilig.


----------



## LordofDemons (29. September 2009)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Absolut sinnfrei. Lass die Leute doch sokeln, verzaubern wie sie wollen. Dann nehmen sie ebend Scherbenwelt Steinchen, na und, sind billiger. Dann sind die Verzauberungen Müll na und. Das ist ebend das 0815 denken einiger super Spieler die alles besser wissen wollen. Da die Sockel und Verzauberungen nur wenig Wirkung haben ist es eh egal. Ich laufe auch ohne verzauberungen rum, und bin im Schaden nicht schlechter als andere, mit etwa gleicher Ausrüstung aber voll gesokelt und verzaubert sind, mit den angeblich richtigen Sokel und Zauber. In den dps wirkt es sich kaum bis garnicht aus.


ich lach mich tot was fürn schwachsinn


----------



## mmm79 (29. September 2009)

Natar schrieb:


> vielleicht sind auch überlegungen dahinter die du nicht verstehst
> 
> - der eine denkt, ach komm, lass für sockelboni noch ausdauer reintun, bin ja nicht so der movement-hengst, da hilft mir das unter umständen
> - der andere denkt, ach, kein bock für das bisschen pvp was ich betreibe pvp equip zu holen, lass schnell nochmals t8-schultern holen und ausdauer sockeln
> ...


du magst ja durchaus recht haben, aber:

was denkt ein hunter sich, wenn er auf eine brust die bei emalon dropped (laut itembeschreibung für "schamane / jäger") need macht und darum mitwürfelt, und auf der brust spelldmg drauf is.
und das ist kein einzelfall, selber schon erlebt, mehrmals gehört ...

btw:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vFdA8ri85hU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DmWxNhUds10
Alt, aber immer noch gut !


----------



## Petu (29. September 2009)

Mir reichts schon, wenn ich sehe das Leute in Epic Items Steine von grüner Qualität sockeln. 

Man sollte immer versuchen das Beste aus den vorhandenen Möglichkeiten zu machen.

Die Kostenfrage ist kein Argument, weil man das Gold doch hinterhergeworfen bekommt.

Auch sollte man genügend Interesse haben sich auf zahlreich vorhandenen Internetseiten "Schlauzulesen", was man denn wohl am besten sockeln sollte. Wer da kein Interesse hat, dem werfe ich Lootgeilheit vor.


----------



## lazybone747 (29. September 2009)

ich hab mal nen mage mit angriffskraft gesehn^^


----------



## Der Hoffnungstöter (29. September 2009)

lazybone747 schrieb:


> ich hab mal nen mage mit angriffskraft gesehn^^



Der war bestimmt auf "Faust" geskillt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FrAkE (29. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> deppen gibts überall einfach stehn lassen
> edit: sowas gibts auf durotan allerdings nicht XD



deine aussage "fail"

Durotan ist von den meisten flamer kindern und vonden meisten deppen in sachen sockeln und vz´ten gibt

ichz ock da selber einen Heal dudu bis vor kurzen noch beim ring of excellent.



mfg


----------



## Schmeedt (29. September 2009)

Auf meinem Server habe ich schonmal einen 80er Mage gesehen der einen Druidenstab getragen hat damit auch beweglichkeit und stärke Grün sind!!!!
Also es gibt wirklich leute über die man nurnoch den kopf schütteln kann....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tost7 (29. September 2009)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Absolut sinnfrei. Lass die Leute doch sokeln, verzaubern wie sie wollen. Dann nehmen sie ebend Scherbenwelt Steinchen, na und, sind billiger. Dann sind die Verzauberungen Müll na und. Das ist ebend das 0815 denken einiger super Spieler die alles besser wissen wollen. Da die Sockel und Verzauberungen nur wenig Wirkung haben ist es eh egal. Ich laufe auch ohne verzauberungen rum, und bin im Schaden nicht schlechter als andere, mit etwa gleicher Ausrüstung aber voll gesokelt und verzaubert sind, mit den angeblich richtigen Sokel und Zauber. In den dps wirkt es sich kaum bis garnicht aus.



bei nem casual in nem rdm raid stimmt das wohl.

wenn du aber encontent die pdk tribut runs raidest, wo es um jedes einzelne dps geht, dann wird sowas wichtig.

Zu irgendjemandem weiter oben: ich bezweifle das ihr wegen falscher sockel oder verzauberungen in einer 5 er ini wiped. das liegt dann doch ehr am skill der leute...


----------



## Luisar (29. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich lach mich tot was fürn schwachsinn


 Ich lache mich eher über dich tot wegen "Spielern" wie dir ist WoW leider gottes so wie es ist ... und naja jaja flamet mich nur


----------



## schicksalslord (29. September 2009)

Draki/Jaba schrieb:


> Danke für die Blumen, aber darum geht es mir nicht. Ich muss mir hier nichts beweisen, aus dem Alter bin ich raus.
> 
> Mir geht es darum, dass einfach der Nachwuchs fehlt, ich spiele selber erst seit BC und habe mir viel Zeit genommen um meine Chars einigermaßen zu verstehen.
> 
> Jede Raidgilde steht vor genau diesem Problem und da ich nicht beurteilen kann, wie das auf anderen Servern ist, diese Anfrage....nicht mehr nicht weniger...




ok, du musst niemandem etwas beweisen...und diese thema hast du dann weshalb eröffnet?Es ist doch egal was die anderen machen auserdem  nehm ich im übrigen meine sockelbonus immer mit und mein equipt is nicht das beste dennoch fahr ich meine 4-5k dps  und diese thema ist wohl absolut nutzlos auser das du  und ein paar andere versuchen ihr ego aufzugeilen....


mfg


----------



## LordofDemons (29. September 2009)

FrAkE schrieb:


> deine aussage "fail"
> 
> Durotan ist von den meisten flamer kindern und vonden meisten deppen in sachen sockeln und vz´ten gibt
> 
> ...


lol was haste bitte gegen roe (btw ich BIN bei roe du hupe XD )


----------



## Natar (29. September 2009)

mmm79 schrieb:


> du magst ja durchaus recht haben, aber:
> 
> was denkt ein hunter sich, wenn er auf eine brust die bei emalon dropped (laut itembeschreibung für "schamane / jäger") need macht und darum mitwürfelt, und auf der brust spelldmg drauf is.
> und das ist kein einzelfall, selber schon erlebt, mehrmals gehört ...
> ...



ich kennen einen jäger, der hat sich mal spellpower equip geholt für den einen schuss (arcane shot glaub ich), hat dazumals geil reingehauen^^

nun ist das glaub ich gefixt worden^^

noch ein beispiel:
wir haben einen guten kumpel von uns ebenfalls zum spielen gebracht, tjo, das war witzig was der zu beginn falsch equipt, falsch geskillt etc hat
jäger mit straight, deffrating etc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


¨wir haben ihm das dann mal erklärt, heutzutage raidet er ziemlich erfolgreich und hat einen guten ruf

wäre nützlich wenn gewisse "erfahrene" spieler bei treffen mit solch verskillten/versockelten/antiequipten chars denjenigen das ganze mal nett erklären würden, so eine art "patenschaft", anstatt nur "kknoobl2p-flames"
daraus können sich auch interessante bekanntschaften entwickeln


----------



## SchokoMac (29. September 2009)

> 99% der Spieler sind Klugscheißer, Besserwisser und gehirnlose allwissende Eulen, dessen Antworten einen eh nur Kosten bringen, aber kaum ein Nutzen.



Jawohl !


----------



## Potpotom (29. September 2009)

Draki/Jaba schrieb:


> ganz abgesehen davon, dass einige Spezialisten in eigtl. gute Items die guten alten grünen Steine aus der Scherbenwelt reinsockeln….


Wo liegt das Problem? Mache ich immer so... erstmal alte, günstige Steine nehmen ist grundsätzlich besser als garkeiner oder? Ist dann doch nen Unterschied ob ich erstmal 15G für nen Stein hinlege oder 250G.

Ob da nun +7 ZM (oder was auch immer) mehr drauf ist... öhm, glaube das spielt jetzt nicht sooooo die fette Rolle. ;-)

Und sollte tatsächlich mal jemand absoluten Müll sockeln, dann sagt man es ihm höflich und er wird es ändern. Zumindest läuft das bei uns so.


----------



## mckayser (29. September 2009)

Draki/Jaba schrieb:


> Immer öfter beobachtet man etwas ausgefallene „Versuche“ sein Equip zu verzaubern oder zu sockeln. Melees, die Ausdauer sockeln um einen unwichtigen Sockelbonus mitzunemen über sinnfreien Verzauberungen. Gern gesehen ist bei den Platte-tragenden Kollegen auch der Einsatz von Angriffskraft anstatt vernünftigerweise Stärke zu sockeln



Das find' ich schon ziemlich hochgestochene Beispiele, aber da Du ja fragst ob das schon immer so war: NEIN. Früher war es eher noch schlimmer und keine Seltenheit dass Mages mit Agi Enchants usw unterwegs waren. Gute alte ClassicZeit. Aber sowas gabs immer, ich hab mich als Juwe schon immer gefragt, wieso die 16 AP Steine mehr Kohle bringen als die 8STR... Naja nicht aufregen..

Greezt, Kizzle


----------



## Draki/Jaba (29. September 2009)

@ Zauberziege: 

Mag sein, dass Du mich so einschätzt, aber da muss ich Dich leider enttäuschen. Ich habe weder jemanden aus der Gruppe gekickt aufgrund schlechtem Equip oder magerer DPS noch solche selten dämliche Anforderungen an irgendwen gestellt. Das wirst du von mir auch niemals hören!

und so lustig, dass Du jetzt gröhlen musst, war das jetzt wirklich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Rolandos:

Also das was du da schreibst, glaubst du doch selber nicht oder? 

@ Brannys:

Deine Grundüberlegung kann ich noch nachvollziehen, aber es gibt schlaue Leute die berechnen dir die wichtigsten Stats und das ist dann reine Mathematik, dass gewisse Attribute einfach besser sind als andere. 
Und mir gehts nicht darum, ob jemand experimentiert mit einer guten Überlegung im Hinterkopf, sondern, dass teilweise einfach nur Mist gesockelt wird.....was will ein Melee mit Caster-Steinen? Da gibt es nichtmal im Ansatz eine vernüftige Erklärung für!


----------



## Néstron15 (29. September 2009)

Bei uns auf dem mithrilorden is es meiner Meinung nach echt schlimm , was ich schon alles an sockelungen und verzauberungen gesehn hab könnte einige echt zum heulen bringen.

Beispiele was ich schon gesehn hab : Resto schami mit wille sockeln , Jäger mit stärke sockeln und tank ringen und das lustigste ein krieger mit wille zm sockeln.

mfg Nestron


----------



## La Saint (29. September 2009)

Anstatt die Leute als Noobs zu flamen, wenn man eine unübliche Sockelung bei jemanden sieht, sollte man sich oder besser noch den anderen fragen, warum das so ist. In der Regel gibt es einen guten Grund dafür.

Mein Jäger zum Beispiel hat einen zweifarbigen Gem mit 8 Trefferwertung und 8 Willenskraft. Die Willenskraft hat mir dann auch den üblichen Noob-Vorwurf eingebracht. Aber diese 8 Trefferwertung sind genau der Betrag, den ich für das Hitcap brauche. Und auf den Sockelbonus bzgl. Krit will ich nicht verzichten, ebensowenig wie auf die anderen Gems, Boni und Verzauberungen, die ebenfalls alle ihren Sinn haben. Daher kann ich mit der Willenskraft gut leben.

Aber offensichtlich können es andere nicht ^^

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Draki/Jaba (29. September 2009)

schicksalslord schrieb:


> ok, du musst niemandem etwas beweisen...und diese thema hast du dann weshalb eröffnet?Es ist doch egal was die anderen machen auserdem  nehm ich im übrigen meine sockelbonus immer mit und mein equipt is nicht das beste dennoch fahr ich meine 4-5k dps  und diese thema ist wohl absolut nutzlos auser das du  und ein paar andere versuchen ihr ego aufzugeilen....
> 
> 
> mfg



Das witzige an der Antwort ist, dass du mit deiner DPS posen musst und ich nichtmal ein Wort darüber verloren habe?^^


----------



## Golfyarmani (29. September 2009)

Ich versuche auch den Bonus mitzunehmen, außer er macht kein Sinn, wenn ich was besseres an Steine gibt.


----------



## Natral (29. September 2009)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Absolut sinnfrei. Lass die Leute doch sokeln, verzaubern wie sie wollen. Dann nehmen sie ebend Scherbenwelt Steinchen, na und, sind billiger. Dann sind die Verzauberungen Müll na und. Das ist ebend das 0815 denken einiger super Spieler die alles besser wissen wollen. Da die Sockel und Verzauberungen nur wenig Wirkung haben ist es eh egal. Ich laufe auch ohne verzauberungen rum, und bin im Schaden nicht schlechter als andere, mit etwa gleicher Ausrüstung aber voll gesokelt und verzaubert sind, mit den angeblich richtigen Sokel und Zauber. In den dps wirkt es sich kaum bis garnicht aus.







bullshit


----------



## Potpotom (29. September 2009)

Golfyarmani schrieb:


> Ich versuche auch den Bonus mitzunehmen, außer er macht kein Sinn, wenn ich was besseres an Steine gibt.


Alles eine Frage der Kosten. Wenn ich nen +21ZM-Stein für 50G kriege und für den +23er 750G hinlegen muss, naja... dann können mich die +2 mal gepflegt am ... lecken.

Das mache ich nicht einmal für die 245er Items, keine Chance. Ob mich da wär für einen Noob hält ist mir völlig schnuppe.


----------



## Arben (29. September 2009)

Die Boni sind meistens so eine Sache... Wenn der Bonus +4 Hit ist, der sockel aber rot und ich dringend ans Hitcap muss, dann sockel ich eher einen gelben +hit Stein, als den roten Agistein um 4 Hit zu bekommen, allerdings nicht das Cap zu erreichen.

Allerdings gibt es für solche Situationen immer noch lila/grüne/orange Sockel. Und anstatt sich über solche Spieler aufzuregen sollte man versuchen ihnen zu helfen. Jeder hat mal klein angefangen.

Ich selber war immer froh wenn mir jemand mal ein paar Tipps gegeben hat wie ich besser skillen/sockeln/verzaubern soll. Und vollkommen uneinsichtige Leute meidet man dann halt. Wer ernsthaft in Raids mitspielen will wird auf kurz oder lang ohnehin nicht gluecklich werden, wenn er nur das macht, was ihm gefällt.


----------



## BlueMode (29. September 2009)

zum thema sockelboni sag ich nur : "schei* drauf" 
ich hab auch schon gesehn das nen mage mit hagelsturm rumgelaufen ist weil beweglichkeit doch gut ist und dieser magier nen ganz schneller , ich zitiere, "Movementmage" sein wolle ->ignore 

ich möchte mal anmerken nen schurke aus der gilde hat mal 5k gold investiert um alle vz/sockelvarianten auszuprobieren im endeffekt kam raus das die unterschiede (hero-bosspuppe) bei 500-1k dps lagen und das ,finde ich, ist nicht wenig

und rofl @ Rolandos


----------



## Totebone (29. September 2009)

La schrieb:


> Anstatt die Leute als Noobs zu flamen, wenn man eine unübliche Sockelung bei jemanden sieht, sollte man sich oder besser noch den anderen fragen, warum das so ist. In der Regel gibt es einen guten Grund dafür.
> 
> Mein Jäger zum Beispiel hat einen zweifarbigen Gem mit 8 Trefferwertung und 8 Willenskraft. Die Willenskraft hat mir dann auch den üblichen Noob-Vorwurf eingebracht. Aber diese 8 Trefferwertung sind genau der Betrag, den ich für das Hitcap brauche. Und auf den Sockelbonus bzgl. Krit will ich nicht verzichten, ebensowenig wie auf die anderen Gems, Boni und Verzauberungen, die ebenfalls alle ihren Sinn haben. Daher kann ich mit der Willenskraft gut leben.
> 
> ...



so ein BLÖDSINN dann sockelst du nich 8hit / 8wille sondern  8hit/12stam oder   8hit/mp5 damit dir das wenigstens was bringt


----------



## tost7 (29. September 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Alles eine Frage der Kosten. Wenn ich nen +21ZM-Stein für 50G kriege und für den +23er 750G hinlegen muss, naja... dann können mich die +2 mal gepflegt am ... lecken.
> 
> Das mache ich nicht einmal für die 245er Items, keine Chance. Ob mich da wär für einen Noob hält ist mir völlig schnuppe.



21 zm? komischer stein. kenen nur 19 oder 23.

aber 750g ist bissle übertrieben oder? bei uns kosten die so 200 oder man holt sie sich für marken oder ehre.


----------



## Funkydiddy (29. September 2009)

1. Das mit als Dk z.B. Wille zu sockeln ist einfach nur DOOFHEIT^^
2.Das sockeln von grünen dingern aus bc ist eigentlich recht egal wenn er halt knapp bei kohle ist warum nicht?


----------



## Xaner (29. September 2009)

Was willst du mit mit richtigem Sockeln 200 mehr Rüstung, wenn dich der Boss durch einen Fehler
5k Damage reindrückt.

Sockeln und Verzaubern wird teilweise überbewertet.

Das eine oder andere wird desshalb falsch gesockelt, wenn man eben einen über hat und bevor
man keinen hat ihn reinpackt.

Das andere Problem ist dass die einzelnen Attribute nicht wirklich verständlich beschrieben sind. !

Ich hab schon Disskusionen erlebt in denen sich "Profis" an die Gurgel gegangen sind und am 
Ende beide völlig falsch lagen.


----------



## Mordox-Rajaxx (29. September 2009)

he aber willenskraft als dk brauch man doch wenn man auf 80 bei van cleef umgehauen wird damit man nicht den willen verliert und wieder reingeht um wieder zu verrecken


----------



## Totebone (29. September 2009)

Xaner schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Sockeln und Verzaubern wird teilweise überbewertet.
> 
> ...



*blub*

Ein tank kann sich ca. 10Deffraiting Vz'tten 
Ohne Sockel kommen viele nicht auf ihr Deffcap

Ein DD hat mit richtigen Sockeln/VZs ca. 200Zm mehr

Ein healer genauso bzw. auch gerne 100mp5 mehr oder 5k Mana 


Aber Sockel und VZs sind unwichtig stimmt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tear_jerker (29. September 2009)

über sowas sich aufzuregen ist doch nonsinns, viel schlimmer find ich dagegen das hier


Natar schrieb:


> wir haben einen guten kumpel von uns ebenfalls zum spielen gebracht, tjo, das war witzig was der zu beginn falsch equipt, falsch geskillt etc hat
> jäger mit *straight*, deffrating etc
> 
> 
> ...


anglizismus schön und gut, aber dem jäger auch noch zu unterstellen hetero zu sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
btw: in dem fall wäre "stärke" auch noch kürzer als "strength"


----------



## LordofDemons (29. September 2009)

Mordox-Rajaxx schrieb:


> he aber willenskraft als dk brauch man doch wenn man auf 80 bei van cleef umgehauen wird damit man nicht den willen verliert und wieder reingeht um wieder zu verrecken


den beitrag halt ich mal für die ewigkeit fest wenn nämlich DM ne hero wird in cata und DU wipest bei van cleef dann werd ich dir den post unter die nase reiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (29. September 2009)

tost7 schrieb:


> 21 zm? komischer stein. kenen nur 19 oder 23.


Mag sein, dann können mich die +4ZM gepflegt am ... lecken. ^^ 

Der Mehrpreis ist einfach nicht gerechtfertigt, das bringt es nicht. Und bei uns waren es vor ein paar Tagen 750G für den 23er - war halt am stöbern im AH und dachte mir, schaust du mal ob was nettes dabei ist.


----------



## Totebone (29. September 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Mag sein, dann können mich die +4ZM gepflegt am ... lecken. ^^
> 
> Der Mehrpreis ist einfach nicht gerechtfertigt, das bringt es nicht. Und bei uns waren es vor ein paar Tagen 750G für den 23er - war halt am stöbern im AH und dachte mir, schaust du mal ob was nettes dabei ist.



Also wozu PdK hc gehen? die Hc items haben auch nur 6zm mehr oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adnuf (29. September 2009)

Ich bin einer der evtl Wenigen oder Lezten Schwert Schurken auf unserem Server.
Ich hatte bis lv 80 ne Misch Skillung aus Meucheln und Kampf. Als Waffe Schwerter.

Man hatte mich oft als Noob abgestempelt, doch ich habs bis zu einem Gewissen punkt durchgezogen!
ab da hatte ich die Anscheinend gängige Raid skillung für Schwert Schurken mit einer kleinen abweichung!

Und nur Weil ich keine XXXX Gold ausgebe für VZ ect bin doch no lang nit itemgeil!

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...p;n=Dolchmaster Mein Char

Ich weiß der Name ist schrecklich und ich muss Geistig benebelt sein als ich den gemacht habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Meine " Level skillung" War :

http://eu.wowarmory.com/talent-calc.xml?c=Rogue

Ich Weiß sehr komisch doch es hat geklappt!
Nur für Raids und Heros fast unbrauchbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xaner (29. September 2009)

Totebone schrieb:


> *blub*



eben nur teilweise!
In der Regel haben die Leute ein oder zwei Teile fasch gesockelt oder verzaubert !
Und 50 Ausdauer mehr oder weniger sollte in Wirklichkeit keine interessieren - 
aber das ist ein anderes Thema  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natar (29. September 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> über sowas sich aufzuregen ist doch nonsinns, viel schlimmer find ich dagegen das hier
> 
> anglizismus schön und gut, aber dem jäger auch noch zu unterstellen hetero zu sein
> 
> ...



boah  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duselette (29. September 2009)

Ich hatt schon Leute mit T5 bei Emalon / Koralon dabeigehabt, DKs mit Zaubermacht gesockelten Items, Mages die nur auf Ausdauer gesockelt waren, T8 mit billigsten Verzauberungen etc.

Ich sag mittlerweile: wayne? wenn die nicht die leistung im Raid bringen, dann fliegen sie. Wenn ein korrekt versockelt / verzauberter nicht die Leistung bringt, fliegt er. Manche haben mit T5 mehr DPS bei Emalon gefahren als full-T8 Leute, weil sie spielen können. 

Wobei ich mich ehrlich gesagt über die falsch equippten / verzauberten / gesockelten DKs am meisten lustig mache. INT und Spellpower sind schon ne feine Sache, für jemadnen, der damit was anfangen kann


----------



## Mordox-Rajaxx (29. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> den beitrag halt ich mal für die ewigkeit fest wenn nämlich DM ne hero wird in cata und DU wipest bei van cleef dann werd ich dir den post unter die nase reiben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


kacke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahldohr (29. September 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> über sowas sich aufzuregen ist doch nonsinns, viel schlimmer find ich dagegen das hier
> 
> anglizismus schön und gut, aber dem jäger auch noch zu unterstellen _*hetero*_ zu sein
> 
> ...



Öhm, du weißt das hetero="normal" ist?

@topic: Gebt den Leuten doch einfach mal nen Tipp, wo man sich informieren kann, bzw. wenn ihrs wisst sagt ihnen halt was vlt. besser wäre.
Aber sinnfrei bleibt der Thread durchaus. ;>

-Ahldohr


----------



## Ukmâsmú (29. September 2009)

wer sein char auf 80 gezoggt hat sockelt normal auch kein scheiß netmal die größten naps, allerdings sieht man immer wieder sehr merkwürdige sachen.. dk der mal nur gelbe haststeine gesockelt hat... für afk autohit sicher net des schlechtetste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tear_jerker (29. September 2009)

Ahldohr schrieb:


> Öhm, du weißt das hetero="normal" ist?


ach wirklich?! "straight" ist ja auch umgangssprachlich für hetero *facepalm*


----------



## Windron (29. September 2009)

rofl... als ich "gimporden" las wurd ich neugieriger ^^
schnell runtergescrollt um zu sehen ob die signatur mehr durchsickern lässt und siehe da... der gute alte mithrilorden xDDD
genau solche dinge waren der grund warum ich mit all meinen chars den server getranst habe *lachweg*
war damals auf dem selben server aktiv, zwar auf alli seite aber ich weiss genau was du meinst und schieß mich immer noch weg *ggg*

made my day *lach* mfg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahldohr (29. September 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> ach wirklich?! "straight" ist ja auch umgangssprachlich für hetero *facepalm*


Bin ich glatt froh deinen Umgang ned zu kennen. ;>
Hier gibbet dat nich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## La Saint (29. September 2009)

Totebone schrieb:


> so ein BLÖDSINN dann sockelst du nich 8hit / 8wille sondern  8hit/12stam oder   8hit/mp5 damit dir das wenigstens was bringt



8hit/12stam oder 8hit/mp5 gibt es nicht in der passenden Farbe. Und +8Krit Sockelbonus tausche ich gern gegen 12stam ein. Bei > 20 k Hitpoints ungebuffed ist die Verbesserung durch 12stam kaum merkbar. Und von mp5 will ich erst garnicht reden. Das fasse ich als Witz auf.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Komakomi (29. September 2009)

Draki/Jaba schrieb:


> Immer öfter beobachtet man etwas ausgefallene „Versuche“ sein Equip zu verzaubern oder zu sockeln. Melees, die Ausdauer sockeln um einen unwichtigen Sockelbonus mitzunemen über sinnfreien Verzauberungen. Gern gesehen ist bei den Platte-tragenden Kollegen auch der Einsatz von Angriffskraft anstatt vernünftigerweise Stärke zu sockeln
> 
> Der Höhepunkt waren die T9-Schultern, die ein DK mit Wille gesockelt hat…ganz abgesehen davon, dass einige Spezialisten in eigtl. gute Items die guten alten grünen Steine aus der Scherbenwelt reinsockeln….


1.: Melees, die Ausdauer sockeln. Auch wenn der Sockelbonus etwas mickrig erscheint... Vllt. ist es um den Meta-Bonus mi zu nehmen. Ansonsten Fail!
2.: Platte mit AP zu sockeln ist leider echt oft gesehen, manchmal mache ich die Leute darauf aufmerksam, dass einige Talente, sowie SdK Stärke erhöen und der sockel somit mehr bringt (bei Paladinen gibt es sogar noch Zaubermacht, wenn ich mich nicht recht irre?) Fail!
3.: In den Offiziellen Foren gab es einmal einen Post von einem DK der sein Equip komplett auf Willenskraft gesockelt hat und dies allen Kriegern, DK's und Schurken empfohlen hat. Warum? Damit sie beim Farmen nciht reggen müssen. Dieser DK wurde zu recht geflamed. Fail!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


4.: Ich war einmal mit einem im Raid, der hat neue Schultern bekommen und hatte alle Verzauberungen auf Rollen dabei. Und da er vorher Blaue Schultern getragen hat, hat er durch die weisen sockel aus der Scherbenwelt den Sockelbonus eben mit genommen. 1 Tag nach dem Raid traf ich ihn wieder und er hatte Blaue WotLK Sockel drinnen. Ich hoffe es war bei dem, den du gesehen hast auch etwa so ~.~ ansonsten Fail.

Es gibt Fehler sie sind Kurzfristig begründet und Fehler, die einfach darauf hin deuten, dass der Spieler keine Ahnung von seiner Klasse hat.
Auserdem gibt es Leute die sich das ganze nur anschaun und Schweigen und Leute die andere auf Ihre Fehler aufmerksam machen. Also habt keine Scheu und schreibt den (mit)Spielern auch mal, was für Fehler sie machen! Entweder lernen sie daraus oder sie setzen euch auf die Igno, dies wäre dann auch kein großer Verlust!

Gruß Komi


----------



## jay390 (29. September 2009)

Xaner schrieb:


> eben nur teilweise!
> In der Regel haben die Leute ein oder zwei Teile fasch gesockelt oder verzaubert !
> Und 50 Ausdauer mehr oder weniger sollte in Wirklichkeit keine interessieren -
> aber das ist ein anderes Thema
> ...



Hast du eine Ahnung. 50 Ausdauer sollen keinen interessieren? Na dann haste noch nie nen Tank gespielt. Da gehts um jeden Punkt Ausdauer den man noch mit dem Equip rauskitzeln kann.

Oder würdest du lieber einen Tank mit 30k buffed in nen raid laden als einen mit 40k? Sockel sind verdammt wichtig, sehe leider auch verdammt viele Leute mit vesockelten und falsch verzauberten Chars.


----------



## tear_jerker (29. September 2009)

Ahldohr schrieb:


> Bin ich glatt froh deinen Umgang ned zu kennen. ;>
> Hier gibbet dat nich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


klar gibts das hier nicht, weil es ein englischer begriff ist und mein kommentar dazu sollte einfach mal zeigen wie lächerlich man sich beim falschen umagng mit vermeintlichen "coolen" wörtern macht. war aber wohl zu viel erwartet das es hier von jemandenl verstanden wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spacekeks007 (29. September 2009)

Zauberziege schrieb:


> Deine ausdrucksweise verrät mir das du Gimps garnicht erst mitnimmst ^^.
> Die Post kann man ja jeden Tag lesen.
> 
> Suche Leute für Todesmine, t9 und min 6 k dps voraussetzung.
> ...




genau deiner Meinung die Leute wollen nur noch hoch gezüchtete Leute für die lausigsten inis mitnehmen.

wenn sie es so Sockeln is es ihr Bier wenn es dich stört mach sie freundlich drauf aufmerksam was evtl besser wäre wenn du sie schon mit nimmst.

ich für mein teil sockel auch der farbe entsprechend die socke um die bonuswerte mitzunehmen stelle die meisten selber her und nutze sie meist für meine ausrüstungnur in den seltensten fällen kaufe ich nen steinw enn die ausrüstung gut ist.

aber manche wollen für normale inis oder heros schon leute mit obengenannten mindestens t9.5 und 6 - 7 k dps. sehe aber seltend solche leute die wirklich soviel schaden machend as meiste machen aoe wenn überhaupt im raid beim wegbomben der trashmobs.

diesen wert übernehmen manche einfach als normalen schaden. 

lass sie sockeln was sie wollen wenn se keine kompletten schwachmaten sind mach sie drauf aufmerksam was besser wäre falls du überhaupt ahnung davon hast was besser ist und geb ihnen hilfestellung . 

und wenn es dir nicht passt guck weg lade sie nicht mehr ein und stell sie auf igno und flame sie in diversen wow Foren


----------



## Xaner (29. September 2009)

Guckt euch doch mal die Klassenguides in den Foren an, in denen ihr eure noobs hinverweißt.

Entweder es steht genau so viel drinn wie im beiliegenden WoW Handbuch

oder

Man muss sich durch 10 Seiten tiefsinnigen, verklausulieren Datendschungel wühlen
in den mit Abkürzunge (DE/ENG) nicht gespart wurde.

Was nun das wesentlich ist schafft es nicht einer in ein paar Sätze zu packen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

z.B. neueste Mode: Alle z.B. casts werden expliziet erklärt
Viel wichiger wäre es doch wenn ich für den Anfang erst einmal 
die standart rotation überreicht bekomme.
d.H. die 1-5 Buttons die ich drücke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Totebone (29. September 2009)

La schrieb:


> 8hit/12stam oder 8hit/mp5 gibt es nicht in der passenden Farbe. Und +8Krit Sockelbonus tausche ich gern gegen 12stam ein. Bei > 20 k Hitpoints ungebuffed ist die Verbesserung durch 12stam kaum merkbar. Und von mp5 will ich erst garnicht reden. Das fasse ich als Witz auf.
> 
> cu
> Lasaint



was soll daran ein witz sein? btw Wille Stam Mp5 haben die gleiche Farbe *hust*
aber Wille is mal das Sinnloseste von den 3 dann lieber Stam damit man länger lebt oder Mp5 ... für dich mal extra erklärt: Der kleine Süße Hunter brauch "Mana" zum kämpfen... mit Mp5 reggt er mana... dadurch muss er erst später den Viper Aspekt anmachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xaner (29. September 2009)

jay390 schrieb:


> Na dann haste noch nie nen Tank gespielt. ...
> Oder würdest du lieber einen Tank mit 30k buffed in nen raid laden als einen mit 40k?



Ich habe gute 5 Jahre Krieger Tank Zeit hinter mir - was mich aber auch nicht wirklich 
zum Experten macht.

Aber eines weiß ich sicher:

50 Ausdauer ergeben keine 10k Gesundheit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Totebone (29. September 2009)

Xaner schrieb:


> Ich habe gute 5 Jahre Krieger Tank Zeit hinter mir - was mich aber auch nicht wirklich
> zum Experten macht.
> 
> Aber eines weiß ich sicher:
> ...



nö aber ca. 750 auch schon genug


----------



## jay390 (29. September 2009)

Xaner schrieb:


> Ich habe gute 5 Jahre Krieger Tank Zeit hinter mir - was mich aber auch nicht wirklich
> zum Experten macht.
> 
> Aber eines weiß ich sicher:
> ...



War ja auch nur ein übertriebenes Beispiel. Manche sind zu blöd für alles -.-


----------



## Natar (29. September 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> klar gibts das hier nicht, weil es ein englischer begriff ist und mein kommentar dazu sollte einfach mal zeigen wie lächerlich man sich beim falschen umagng mit vermeintlichen "coolen" wörtern macht. war aber wohl zu viel erwartet das es hier von jemandenl verstanden wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



oder es war, weil ich aus dem kopf heraus geschrieben habe und umgangston, und ja, mein englich ist nicht wirklich gut, dennoch reichte es, um auf englischen p-servern gut mitraiden zu können

tjo, mehr als 1 beitrag war ein solcher ausrutscher meiner meinung nach nicht wert, aber he
wenn es mich lächerlich macht, soll es so sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## La Saint (29. September 2009)

Totebone schrieb:


> was soll daran ein witz sein? btw Wille Stam Mp5 haben die gleiche Farbe *hust*
> aber Wille is mal das Sinnloseste von den 3 dann lieber Stam damit man länger lebt oder Mp5 ... für dich mal extra erklärt: Der kleine Süße Hunter brauch "Mana" zum kämpfen... mit Mp5 reggt er mana... dadurch muss er erst später den Viper Aspekt anmachen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*seufz* lassen wir es einfach dabei bewenden. Tatsächlich suche ich mir meine Gems und mein Equip nach der Farbe aus.  Da Blau meine Lieblingsfarbe ist habe ich nicht nur diesen süßen kleinen blauen Frosch als Pet, sondern auch den Blauen Bogen der Wahrhaftigen Stärke / Itemlevel 125 als Hauptwaffe. Außerdem trage ich keinen Gürtel. Gürtel sind häßlich und machen nur breite Hüften.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## tear_jerker (29. September 2009)

Natar schrieb:


> oder es war, weil ich aus dem kopf heraus geschrieben habe und umgangston, und ja, mein englich ist nicht wirklich gut, dennoch reichte es, um auf englischen p-servern gut mitraiden zu können
> 
> tjo, mehr als 1 beitrag war ein solcher ausrutscher meiner meinung nach nicht wert, aber he
> wenn es mich lächerlich macht, soll es so sein
> ...


ich hab auch nix gegen schlechtes englisch, aber warum in dem fall nicht einfach "stärke" sagen?
mir war das eigentlich auch nicht mehr als ein post wert, aber danach musste ich das offensichtliche ja erklären 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Totebone (29. September 2009)

Is das OffTopic bald vorbei? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natar (29. September 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> ich hab auch nix gegen schlechtes englisch, aber warum in dem fall nicht einfach "stärke" sagen?
> mir war das eigentlich auch nicht mehr als ein post wert, aber danach musste ich das offensichtliche ja erklären
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich kann in bezug auf wvk nicht anders

übersetzt hätte ich sonst so schreiben müssen:



> wir haben einen guten kumpel von uns ebenfalls zum spielen gebracht, tjo, das war witzig was der zu beginn falsch equipt, falsch geskillt etc hat
> jäger mit straight, deffrating etc
> ¨wir haben ihm das dann mal erklärt, heutzutage raidet er ziemlich erfolgreich und hat einen guten ruf
> 
> ...


wir haben einen guten kumpel von uns ebenfalls zum spielen gebracht. tja, es war witzig wie er sich zu beginn falsch ausgestattet, falsch spezialisiert (talentbäumisiert) etc.
Jäger mit Stärke, Verteidigungswertung...
Wir haben ihm das dann mal erklärt, heutzutage greift er ziemlich erfolgreich an und hat einen guten ruf

wäre nützlich wenn gewisse "erfahrene" spieler bei treffen mit solch vertalentisierten/versockelten/falschausgestatteten spielindividuen das ganze mal nett erklärren müssen, so eine art patenschaft, anstatt nur "inordnungneulinglernspielen-negativbeiträgen"





> Is das OffTopic bald vorbei?



jo


----------



## Xaner (29. September 2009)

Natar schrieb:


> jo



jo oder yo ?


----------



## helljoe (29. September 2009)

Totebone schrieb:


> mit Mp5 reggt er mana... dadurch muss er erst später den Viper Aspekt anmachen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja klar x + 5MP5 Sockel bringen nix, du wirst Viper genau so früh anmachen wie vorher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Viel Spaßiger sind die Leute mit Plan von ihrer Klasse, die mit grün/blauem Gear, Pseudo imba Roxxor DDs abhängen.


----------



## Audara (29. September 2009)

Grundsätzlich gebe ich dem TE recht. Allerdings musste ich bei dem DK mit der Willenskraft auf Schultern schon ein wenig schmunzeln. Es gab in WoW tatsächlich mal eine Zeit wo sich die Willenskraft auf Waffenprocs ausgewirkt hat, sprich die chance zu proccen durch Willenskraft erhöht worden ist (lang ists her) vielleicht lebte der DK noch in längst Vergangenen Zeiten und wollte genau das damit bezwecken? who knows

gruß
Audara


----------



## Totebone (29. September 2009)

helljoe schrieb:


> Ja klar x + 5MP5 Sockel bringen nix, du wirst Viper genau so früh anmachen wie vorher
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es ging ja auch um 8Hit + Blau (wille stam oder Mp5)    Check das mal Langsam einer? xD


----------



## Abrox (29. September 2009)

Draki/Jaba schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Wenn ich mir die Entwicklung bei uns auf dem Server anschaue wird mir ganz flau im Magen.
> 
> ...



Ich hab mal rot kommentiert. Ich teile vieles in der Meinung, aber machen kann man eh nicht viel dran.
Die meisten Leute die Ihre Klasse nicht spielen können sind 

a) Neu in WoW
b) E-Bay

Zu a) muss ich sagen: Ich hab Ende Vanilla angefangen. (2 Monate noch bis BC). Das heisst: Ich hatte ne harte Levelkurve von 1-70.

Leute die heute anfangen haben die Kurve so klein das man mehr als zügig auf 80 kommt mit 2-3 Stunden pro Tag. Spieler die eine Ihnen unbekannte Klasse spielen haben meist noch zusätzlich 20% EP-Bonus. Die Zeit seinen Charakter zu verstehen ist alles im allem zu kurz geworden. Der DK glänzt da auch nicht mit seinem Level 58.
Das DKs nicht verstanden werden ist irgendwo noch logisch. Gefühlt 70% aller DKs sind beim Start auf Zaubermacht gegangen. Schwachsinn, aber man dachte die Attacken sind Magiebasierend. Ich hab den DK schon in der Beta abgeschrieben also nur Sehberichte meinerseits.

Ich weiss je weiter man im Content voran kommt, destso mehr achtet man auf Fehler anderer oder verzieht ne Miene wenn jemand völlig daneben ist (Wille auf Schulter). Aber direkt Druck ablassen ist auch nicht rchtig.

Conviction ist auf dem Mithrilorden ja ein Begriff - beste (Horden-)Gilde des Servers, aber wer weit oben ist sollte nicht nach unten Spucken. (Nicht falsch verstehen)

Deswegen, flamen sein lassen, machen lassen und eventuell nachfragen.

MfG Abrox


----------



## Heydu (29. September 2009)

Draki/Jaba schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Wenn ich mir die Entwicklung bei uns auf dem Server anschaue wird mir ganz flau im Magen.
> 
> ...



sry, ich sockle bewusst Angriffskraft, bzw. verzaubere bewusst ap weil:
1. Wenn ich nur stärke sockle, bekomm ich zwar schon AP, aber gleichzeitig erhöht sich auch blocken...blocken? ich hab doch kein schild als dd an -.- also wozu?
2. durch nur stärke-sockeln werden etwa 5% von Stärke nicht in Angriffskraft umgewandelt, was bei z.B. 1170 Stärke dann 2223 Angriffskraft ergibt, und nicht wie eigentlich 2340 (mindestens! eigentlich müsste 1 stärke 1.5 AP ergeben!)

und ich dachte, ich hätte das schlimmste gesehen: PDC hero und gruppe ist voll. Dudu tank. Sie pullt gruppe und stribt mir nach ca 9 sek weg, obwohl ich mit 10-16er k crits sie hochheile. Nach 4 wipes sage ich: also das ist mir echt noch nie passiert, dass mir ein dudu tank hier wegstirbt und nach so kurzer zeit. (wohl anbemerkt: seit dem letzten mal, als ich pdc hero mit nem dudu war, hab ich mein eq nochmals relativ stark verbessert!). Ich sage dann, noch einen versuch, sie pullt und wieder stirbt sie mir weg. Dann, ich sehr skeptisch: also das liegt jetzt wirklich nicht an mir, das kann es einfach nicht. Ich gehe zum Dudu und gucke mir ihr eq an. Was sehe ich? Sachen mit zaubermacht, sockelungen wie parrierewertung und blocken. Zum grössten teil dd sachen und caster zeugs und dann auch noch alles mit parrierewertung und block-sockeln gesockeln *KNURR* rhaaaa

*haare rausreiss* das gibts doch neeed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Totebone (29. September 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> und ich dachte, ich hätte das schlimmste gesehen: PDC hero und gruppe ist voll. Dudu tank. Sie pullt gruppe und stribt mir nach ca 9 sek weg, obwohl ich mit 10-16er k crits sie hochheile. Nach 4 wipes sage ich: also das ist mir echt noch nie passiert, dass mir ein dudu tank hier wegstirbt und nach so kurzer zeit. (wohl anbemerkt: seit dem letzten mal, als ich pdc hero mit nem dudu war, hab ich mein eq nochmals relativ stark verbessert!). Ich sage dann, noch einen versuch, sie pullt und wieder stirbt sie mir weg. Dann ich sehr skeptisch: also das liegt jetzt wirklich nicht an mir, das kann es einfach nicht. Ich gehe zum Dudu und gucke mir ihr eq an. Was sehe ich? Sachen mit zaubermacht, sockelungen wie parrierewertung und blocken. Zum grössten teil dd sachen und caster zeugs und dann auch noch alles mit parrierewertung und block-sockeln gesockeln *KNURR* rhaaaa
> *haare rausreiss* das gibts doch neeed
> 
> 
> ...



Nette Geschichte aber Blocken Sockel gibs nich
Und der Rest ........ warum sollte ein tank der Vorher Tank gear anhatte nur noch Zm und DD gear anhaben?
Irgendwie glaub ich das die Geschichte gelogen is, aber ich will ja den Teufel nich an die Wand malen


----------



## Totebone (29. September 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> sry, ich sockle bewusst Angriffskraft, bzw. verzaubere bewusst ap weil:
> 1. Wenn ich nur stärke sockle, bekomm ich zwar schon AP, aber gleichzeitig erhöht sich auch blocken...blocken? ich hab doch kein schild als dd an -.- also wozu?
> 2. durch nur stärke-sockeln werden etwa 5% von Stärke nicht in Angriffskraft umgewandelt, was bei z.B. 1170 Stärke dann 2223 Angriffskraft ergibt, und nicht wie eigentlich 2340 (mindestens! eigentlich müsste 1 stärke 1.5 AP ergeben!)



WTF? Stärke is 100% besser weil es kein Dimishing Return auf Stärke gibt.
Und dann haste halt Blocken? .... omfg soviel Blödsinn in einem Beitrag RESPEKT! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heydu (29. September 2009)

Totebone schrieb:


> Nette Geschichte aber Blocken Sockel gibs nich



oh stimmt ich depp
sie hatte nen ring mit blocken. sry ^^



Totebone schrieb:


> Und der Rest ........ warum sollte ein tank der Vorher Tank gear anhatte nur noch Zm und DD gear anhaben?
> Irgendwie glaub ich das die Geschichte gelogen is, aber ich will ja den Teufel nich an die Wand malen



glaubst du mir nicht?^^ ich glaub ich hab sogar screens von ihr
und die sachen mit zm und dd waren für sie ihr TANK ZEUG! xD


PS: es handelt sich hier um 2 verschiedene Dudu tanks^^


----------



## Heydu (29. September 2009)

Totebone schrieb:


> WTF? Stärke is 100% besser weil es kein Dimishing Return auf Stärke gibt.
> Und dann haste halt Blocken? .... omfg soviel Blödsinn in einem Beitrag RESPEKT!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



blödsinn ^^...ok
dann guck dir bitte deine stärke an und sag mir wieviel ap du dank der stärke hast^^
ich trete mir in den arsch, wenn stärke zu 100% übernommen wird^^ weder mit dk noch mit krieger (pala weiss ich nicht)


----------



## Natar (29. September 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> blödsinn ^^...ok
> dann guck dir bitte deine stärke an und sag mir wieviel ap du dank der stärke hast^^
> ich trete mir in den arsch, wenn stärke zu 100% übernommen wird^^ weder mit dk noch mit krieger (pala weiss ich nicht)



1 ap = 1 ap
1 stärke = 2 ap

bei palas, dks, warri
zusätzlich bekommst du mit stärke boni durch talente/sdk etc.

edit: ich lag falsch


----------



## NoxActor (29. September 2009)

Das beste was ich bis jetzt gesehen habe ist, ein Warlock der +Angriffskraft auf den Stab oder so gemacht hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anburak-G (29. September 2009)

Wir haben auch noch ne Jägerin auf dem Server, die mal was vom alten Pet-Heal_equip aufgeschnappt hat undseitdem Items mit ZM Ninjat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sulli (29. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich lach mich tot was fürn schwachsinn



../sign


----------



## Sefian (29. September 2009)

is doch eig gut für dich so lange es solche naps gibt stehst du als imba ddler da ( oder was du auch so machst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xydor (29. September 2009)

La schrieb:


> 8hit/12stam oder 8hit/mp5 gibt es nicht in der passenden Farbe. Und +8Krit Sockelbonus tausche ich gern gegen 12stam ein. Bei > 20 k Hitpoints ungebuffed ist die Verbesserung durch 12stam kaum merkbar. Und von mp5 will ich erst garnicht reden. Das fasse ich als Witz auf.



Jaja, liebe Heilige, euer Schlag ist schon öfters mal verblendet gewesen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


8hit/8wille ist ein grüner Sockel ... soweit klar?
Also gibst du zu, dass du einen GRÜNEN Stein gebraucht hast ...
Der Sockelstein ist grün, da Hit ein "gelbes Attribut" und Wille ein "blaues Attribut" ist -> gelb + blau = grün ...
Ausdauer und MP5 sind auch blaue Attribute, folglich sind 8hit/12stam und auch 8hit/4mp5 AUCH grüne Sockelsteine (sollte sie es geben) ...
Und oh Wunder: 
Vivid Forest Emerald ist der 8hit/12stam-Stein und
Lambent Forest Emerald der 8hit/4mp5-Stein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber immer lieber erstmal dagegen reden anstatt eventuell mal nachzukucken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mir sind auch schon genügend bescheiden gesockelte Individuen über den Weg gelaufen ... und grüne Sockelsteine (oder die alten BC-Steine) in 245er Items tuen einfach nur weh beim hinschauen ...
wenn ihr keine Kohle dafür habt, was habt ihr dann in T9-Raids verloren? 
(wo man anstandshalber den anderen gegenüber sowieso eigentlich das Beste aus seinem Char rausholen sollte (in allen Belangen), aber die Art von Anstand ist wohl vielen abhanden gekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## coolcasis (29. September 2009)

hab ma nen krieger gesehen der zu lvl 70 zeiten etwa um die 400 wille hatte und dies begründete mit: naja aber dadurch steigt doch meine lebensregeneration


----------



## Lewita (29. September 2009)

So nu muss ich leider auch mal was sagen...

Mir kommt es hier so vor als wenn alle das Spiel auf anhieb gekonnt haben und ihr niemals was falsch gemacht habt. Es giebt (zumindest auf meinem Realm) viele neuzugänge in WoW und das diese Fehler machen ist das normalste der Welt jeder hat mal angefangen. Man muss sich eben die Zeit nehmen um den Leuten zu erklären wie sie was am besten machen! Da geb ich glatt mal ein Beispiel....

Es war einmal eine Hexerin Namens .... nennen wir sie mal Nahkampfhexe...  also eine schönen Tages war ich Burg hero mit der Gilde uns hat ein DD gefehlt und wir haben Nahkampfhexe eingeladen. Erste Mobgruppe alle machen was sie sollen ausser unsere Hexerin sie geht mit ihrer Mülltonne(leerwandler) in den Nahkampf über und versucht die mobs zu verhauen mit satten 250 DPS! Was ich noch bis heute bedauer und warum ich den die Gilde gewechselt habe ist das meine Gilden und Gruppenkollegen auf einmal übelst auf Nahkampfhexe Flameten! Was sie für ein noob sei sie soll sich verp.... das übliche halt bei den Imbagangstaroxxorn....

Zum Hexer:
Einhandschwert mit Angriffskraft und Beweglichkeit und Mungo vz
Die sockel waren zum Teil auf verteidigung und Stärke
Die Rüssi war nur zum Teil Hexergerecht also zm+crit usw

Als wir beide die Grp verlassen hatten hab ich ein wenig mit ihr im Ts geredet ihr ein wenig über ihre Klasse erklärt und habe mit ihr zusammen aus dem Ah grundequip gekauft. Als skillung habe ich ihr einen link aus dem Arsenal gepostet damit sie erstmal alle grunvorrausetzungen erfüllt. Aja beim Sockeln habe ich ihr gesagt was sie braucht und sie hat selber gesucht und gesockelt. Ungefaire Zauberrota gesagt und ab gings für 10 Min an die Bosspuppe. 

Heute hat sie volles  T9 ,fährt eine übelst Dps und ist in der Topgilde unseres Realms.
Und das beste was ich an der ganzen Sache finde sie giebt ihr jetzt vorhandenes Wissen an die neuen Spieler weiter und nimmt sich die Zeit dafür.

So und nun sage ich mal alle die hier klugsche...... ihr regt euch über andere auf oder lacht sie aus das finde ich zum kotzen. 
Aber eins sei gewiss, jetzt lacht ihr sie aus den kommt mal ein Spieler und erklärt dem Neuen wo der Hase langläuft und zum Schluss steht euer Noob über euch mit besserem Equip etc.
Immer dran denken jeder war mal so ein Noob.

Nehmt euch die Zeit und erklärt den Leuten auch mal was und mault nich nur rum.
Und das Spiel ist ab 12.

So nu können die Imbaroxxors mich flamen, was mir aber sowas von Buggi iss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Lewita


----------



## Tinaru (29. September 2009)

solche sachen werdenbald eh geschichte sein...wenn mit dem kommenden addon in den atributen und talenbäumen aufgeräumt werden, kann jeder sein eigenen geschmadavonziehstck einbringen ohne auf werte oder verbesserungen verzichten zu müssen.

von daher wayne


@Lewita tolle geschichte ist mir auch shcon passiert aber mit nem pala und casterequip...war echt n geiler typ hatte nur kein plan vom spiel...mittlerweile hab ich dne asu den augen verloren aber der wusste danach auch wofür son pala zu gebrauchen ist


----------



## advanced08 (29. September 2009)

Natar schrieb:


> 1 ap = 1 ap
> 1 stärke = 2 ap
> 
> bei palas, dks, warri
> ...



nein das ist richtig ...

in der regel kann man bei paladin und dk sagen 1 str = 2,5 ap da die sehr viele talente haben die die str prozentual erhöhen ...

beim dk gibt es sogar eine nette rune die 15% stärke gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und egal wie viel stärke man hat der wert bleibt gleich und wird zu 100% übernommen nur bei begleitern ist es anders


----------



## BlizzLord (29. September 2009)

> 2. durch nur stärke-sockeln werden etwa 5% von Stärke nicht in Angriffskraft umgewandelt, was bei z.B. 1170 Stärke dann 2223 Angriffskraft ergibt, und nicht wie eigentlich 2340 (mindestens! eigentlich müsste 1 stärke 1.5 AP ergeben!)


Ist je nach Klasse nicht 1 Stärke = 2 AP?



> wenn ihr keine Kohle dafür habt, was habt ihr dann in T9-Raids verloren?


Liest du dir eigent durch was du da schreibst...
Nen Kumpel von mir raidet auch T9 und hat wenns hochkommt 2000Gold auf allen Chars ist er deswegen schlechter oder ein Noob
Gott diese Dummheit hier :S

An den Threadersteller hier aufgemacht hat:

Jeder darf sockeln wie er möchte wenns dir nicht gefällt invite ihn halt nicht ...
und das du als Bsp. einen DK nimmst ist natürlich reiner Zufall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja man muss ja wieder die klischees hochholen



> Ich find es echt nur noch traurig, wie wenig sich die Leute mit der eigenen Klasse beschäftigen…


Ich find dich traurig das du andere Leute als Gimp(was eine beleidigung ist) bezeichnest obwohl du sie nicht kennst
Vlt. hatte er keine 50000g im Inventar um sich die 180g Edelsteine zu holen und nutzt darum die schlechteren.
(Sei lieber froh das überhaupt Steine im Sockel sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )



> Melees, die Ausdauer sockeln um einen unwichtigen Sockelbonus mitzunemen


Unwichtig in deinen Augen wichtig in den Augen anderer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und es ist auch eine Unterstützung für den Heiler wenn da nicht 15 leute mit 16k - 18k hp rumrennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Abschließend helft dennen die keine Ahnung davon haben lieber anstatt sie anzuprangern!

So Dampf abgelassen!


----------



## Ersguterjunge93 (29. September 2009)

Ich schnall auch nicht warum ein Katzendudu sein ganzes EQ mit +20 Stärke sockelt wobei Agi 1. noch Crit bringt und wenn ich mich nicht total irre auch noch 2x Skaliert, also 40 AP statt 20 bringt...

Aber n DK mit Wille hab ich noch nicht gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iShock (29. September 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> sry, ich sockle bewusst Angriffskraft, bzw. verzaubere bewusst ap weil:
> 1. Wenn ich nur stärke sockle, bekomm ich zwar schon AP, aber gleichzeitig erhöht sich auch blocken...blocken? ich hab doch kein schild als dd an -.- also wozu?
> 2. durch nur stärke-sockeln werden etwa 5% von Stärke nicht in Angriffskraft umgewandelt, was bei z.B. 1170 Stärke dann 2223 Angriffskraft ergibt, und nicht wie eigentlich 2340 (mindestens! eigentlich müsste 1 stärke 1.5 AP ergeben!)



uhm sorry aber erstens wie schon gesagt wurde 1 Stärke = 2 Ap und desweiteren is bei krieger, pala und dk stärke > Ap da Stärke mit Sdk skaliert und Ap nicht

Ich komm auch vom Orden und ab und zu begegnem einem schon grausige Gestalten. Aber da jeder mal anfängt verzeih ich das vor allem den kleineren noch als t8 equipten Leuten die 1. total verskillt sind 2. total falsch sockeln und 3. sich trotzdem für die Serverbesten halten (will/darf ja keine Namen nennen aber manche Leute ham bei uns echt ne schraube locker)


----------



## Lord Gama (29. September 2009)

NoxActor schrieb:


> Das beste was ich bis jetzt gesehen habe ist, ein Warlock der +Angriffskraft auf den Stab oder so gemacht hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also mitm Mage habe ich auch mal ne Zeitlang Stärke auf Klamotten gehabt. Wenn ich sie eh nicht lange trage, oder einfach nur VZ Skillen wollte und noch kein bessere VZ hatte, hab ich mir auch nen Müll draufgeklatscht. Klar wenn man atkiv raiden geht ist es nciht so klug, aber völlig abwegig ist es nicht. 

Zu den Steinen:

Mit 71 hab ich mir auch alte Steine reingehauen, weil die neuen 130G gekostet haben. Und das für lumpige 3 ZM mehr??? Also wer da zuschlägt hat ned alle Latten am Zaun^^


----------



## Potpotom (29. September 2009)

Xydor schrieb:


> Mir sind auch schon genügend bescheiden gesockelte Individuen über den Weg gelaufen ... und grüne Sockelsteine (oder die alten BC-Steine) in 245er Items tuen einfach nur weh beim hinschauen ... wenn ihr keine Kohle dafür habt, was habt ihr dann in T9-Raids verloren?
> (wo man anstandshalber den anderen gegenüber sowieso eigentlich das Beste aus seinem Char rausholen sollte (in allen Belangen), aber die Art von Anstand ist wohl vielen abhanden gekommen
> 
> 
> ...


Komisch... bin eigentlich eher im oberen Bereich der Heilleistung. Vielleicht stelle ich meinen festen Raidplatz aber auch zur Verfügung damit irgendeine Hohlbirne mit den besten (total überteuerten) Steinen eventuell besser da steht. 

omg


----------



## Xydor (29. September 2009)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Liest du dir eigent durch was du da schreibst...
> Nen Kumpel von mir raidet auch T9 und hat wenns hochkommt 2000Gold auf allen Chars ist er deswegen schlechter oder ein Noob
> Gott diese Dummheit hier :S



Hab ich geschrieben, dass 2000g nicht langen zum Raiden?
Ausserdem hab ich extra T9 dazugeschrieben:
Wer oben mitraiden will, von dem wird halt mal (zurecht) erwartet, dass er etwas Zeit dafür reinsteckt, und das beinhaltet mal eine gewisse Zeit für die Vorbereitung ... (auch wenn der momentane T9 nonhero-Content sehr einfach ist, aber das hat ja prinzipiell nichts mit der Grundeinstellung zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Wer oben mitraidet, aber schlecht oder gar nicht verzaubert und gesockelt ist, der ist einfach nur ein egoistisches A****loch, weil er damit indirekt erwartet, dass die restlichen 24 die eigenen Mängel aufheben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das hat jetzt nichts damit zu tun, ob man "ausreichend" oder gar "gut" Dmg fährt oder heilt: besser verzaubert/gesockelt kann man halt einfach mehr zum Gruppenerfolg beisteuern.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Für Naxx etc erwarte ich das natürlich heutzutage nicht mehr, dass man top verzaubert/gesockelt ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atrion (29. September 2009)

Ich muss sagen ich hab den Thread jetz nicht gelesen, sondern nur den ersten Beitrag. Ich schreibe eigentlich auch nicht viel aber bei sowas reg ich mich einfach auf.

Ist es nun ein Gesetz, dass jeder so sockeln muss wie die Pro-Gamer das machen ? Jeder im Spiel bezahlt monatlich 13 Euro, ist es ihm nicht also selbst überlassen wie er sockelt und verzaubert ? Natürlich bringt es dem Charackter recht wenig wenn ein DK Willenskraft sockelt aber dann weißt man ihn freundlich drauf hin und heult hier nicht im Forum rum.

Mein gott ihr vergesst alle, dass es nur ein SPIEL ist ! 

So das wollt ich jetzt nur mal gesagt haben, ciao.


----------



## Janica-Damira (29. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> deppen gibts überall einfach stehn lassen
> edit: sowas gibts auf durotan allerdings nicht XD




Sowas gibts auf durotan auch..... habs selber schon gesehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rasgaar (29. September 2009)

mmm79 schrieb:


> falsch, spätestens wenn ich wegen so nem gimp in ner 5er hero einige male wipe, dann isses mir net mehr egal ...




Naja.... Du kannst auch einen in der Gruppe haben der perfekt gesockelt und verzaubert ist und dennoch keine Ahnung hat vom Spielen...


----------



## coolcasis (29. September 2009)

Janica-Damira schrieb:


> Sowas gibts auf durotan auch..... habs selber schon gesehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hast in spiegel geguckt wa?? *lach*

ne joke ...

es gibt wirklich überall sone "weit verfehlt sockelung/verzauberung" aber naja ... am bsten fand ich immernoch den lvl 32 druide der meinte: darf ich das haben?? das sieht so toll aus.(2h axt; kp was des fürn teil war oder woher is halt schon 2 jahre her und ich bin sone art alzheimer patient ^^)


----------



## Foertel (29. September 2009)

Fakt ist doch, wer Ahnung von seinem Char hat Sockelt auch richtig, muss sich ja nicht jeder die EpicSteine holen, aber die Blauen solltens dann doch schon sein, was genau man Sockelt ist Geschmackssache, wenn halt nen Krieger AP statt Str sockelt is das eben so, lediglich wenn er Int Sockelt um nen Shice Sockelbonus mitzunehmen gehört er in die Klappse ^^

ich für meine Teil Sockel ohne darauf zu achten das ich meine Sockelboni mitkrieg, 40Int find ich halt besser als zB 46ZM +8ZM Sockelbonus oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tear_jerker (29. September 2009)

wieso meckert eigentlich jeder über überteuerte epic steine?
rohstein für 10k ehre in og geholt und dann halt im /2 nach nem juwe suchen der den gewünschten stein kann. ich hab noch nie erlebt das sie keiner fand wenn es den stein auch im ah gibt.
das kostet am ende euch nur das tg
10k ehre sind mit den tausenwinterquest schnell gemacht zumal man auch 1kwabzeichen und splitter gegen ehre tauschen kann


----------



## ricci (29. September 2009)

Draki/Jaba schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Mich würde jetzt mal wirklich interessieren, ob dies nur bei uns auf dem Gimporden so ist oder ob dies leider mittlerweile weit verbreitet ist.
> 
> Ich find es echt nur noch traurig, wie wenig sich die Leute mit der eigenen Klasse beschäftigen…



*hust*
der "Gimporden"
XD.. man man man.. das merk ich mir.. were mal eine Geiler Name für eine Gilde die etwas erreichen will.. bei Lowbob Gilden wer der Name ja Programm.. bei Pro Gilden einfach nur lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

#

sr.. sinnfreies Kommentar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zuvo (29. September 2009)

also sowas ist mir auch schon untergekommen ich ahbe zwar auch nicht den durchblick bei meinem dk aber das der kein wille braucht weiß ich XD aber ichhabe schon so fehler gemacht wie parier udn ausweich sockeln statt ausd.^^


----------



## dragon1 (29. September 2009)

Siehe Dk forum, wo fast jede 2te Hilfestellung heisst "Nur Str sockeln", Rune des Gefallenen Kreuzfahrers"


----------



## seppix@seppix (29. September 2009)

Das ist doch sowas von egal, was geht es mich an wie er sich sockelt oder verzaubert, solange er gut spielt kann er von mir aus gar nichts gesockelt oder verzaubert haben


----------



## Starkwurst (29. September 2009)

ich sockel immer LemKoTir (Wohlstand)
das bringt 
+10 Geschicklichkeit
+2 Mana nach jedem Volltreffer
300% Extragold von Monstern
100% bessere Chance, magische Gegenstände zu erhalten


----------



## Totebone (29. September 2009)

Starkwurst schrieb:


> ich sockel immer LemKoTir (Wohlstand)
> das bringt
> +10 Geschicklichkeit
> +2 Mana nach jedem Volltreffer
> ...



 TROLL!!!!!!!!!

This is not Diablo II


----------



## Starkwurst (29. September 2009)

ich find es bloß sinnlos, dass sich hier Leute über die Sockelung andere aufregen, das ist so als ob ich jemandem vorschreib, welche bilder er sich ins wohnzimmer hängt. jeder soll sockeln was er will und ich glaub nicht, dass ein evtl. wipe an der Sockelung liegt...


----------



## Brianbrasco (29. September 2009)

Jo is en Spiel. Jo is eigentlich egal. Aber wenn mir einer mit T9 kommt, nur weil es nun nach 5 Jahren geschafft wurde, dass Sets mit der Post kommen.. ach ne noch nicht, aber glaub sie aus dem Briefkasten zu holen wäre noch schwerer. Nur weil jeder alles sehen darf und überall seinen Kommentar dazu abgibt. "he ich sockel Wille, kann Dir ja egal sein, aber ich hab PDK25 Hero Clear, mit meiner Gilde"... Spricht nur dafür, dass PDK25 wie alles ander ausser vielleicht ein paar HMs in Ulduar viel viel (noch einge viels mehr) zu leicht ist, nicht dafür, dass man so sockeln sollte. 

Nein, es geht hier nur daraum, keiner steht mit Schlittschuhen auf dem Fussballplatz. Und genau das machen diese Leute. Mir solls egal sein, aber so einer kommt mir weder in die Gruppe, geschweige in nem Raid mit. Solche Leute sind es nämlich, die die "Casuals" (früher ein Begriff für selten-Spieler, heute einer für alle ausser den, der sich in nem Thread negativ äussert) absolut in den Dreck ziehen. Nur weil das Spiel von Blizz vom einem der besten Onlinespiele zum besten aber leider einfachsten Onlinespiel ummutiert wurde, heisst das noch lange nicht, dass man sich am untersten, faulsten und untalentiertesten Spieler orientieren soll. 

Also ich verstehe den TE ganz klar, sowas ist einfach lächerlich und regt zum Zweifeln an. NENE, keiner muss das wissen. Aber wer T9 tragen will (und das wolltet ihr ja unbedingt) soll es wenigstens mit etwas Verstand tragen. Sonst gibts dann wirklich bald Schlittschuhe im Briefkasten für jedermann.



Ohne zu übertreiben heisst dies dann wohl. Schade, endlich kann jeder ein guter - sehr guter Spieler sein. Schön wurde die Item-Barriere runtergedrückt, schade machen viele Spieler nichts draus, den sie denken wie der da oben. Gesamt ca. 300 AP (rein aus der Luft gegriffener Wert) durch Verzauberungen bringen ja nichts, mit meinem T9 mach ich genug Schaden...


----------



## Airue (29. September 2009)

Totebone schrieb:


> WTF? Stärke is 100% besser weil es kein Dimishing Return auf Stärke gibt.
> Und dann haste halt Blocken? .... omfg soviel Blödsinn in einem Beitrag RESPEKT!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Eigentor?
Mindestens soviel Blödsinn steckt nämlich auch in deinem Beitrag. "Dimishing Return" - auch als Diminishing Returns bekannt - auf Stärke... Alles klar.
Vielleicht solltest du Begriffe die du nicht kennst einfach nicht verwenden?


----------



## Mandy01 (29. September 2009)

Jabari 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bins Del, wollte nur mal sagen den DK hatte ich letztens im Archa10ner Raid mit dabei, war echt grausam

des war's auch schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Frostschok (29. September 2009)

Also bei manchen Klassen hat man vielleicht schon die Auswahl zwischen verschiedenen Sockeln weiß es aber von mir selbst (Ele Schami) dass es bei manchen Klassen einfach nicht so ist. Da gibt es nur ganz bestimmte Sachen die was bringen in meinem Fall nur zm, zm-hast(für manche Sockelboni) und zm+stamina (für den Metastein).


----------



## Totebone (29. September 2009)

Airue schrieb:


> Eigentor?
> Mindestens soviel Blödsinn steckt nämlich auch in deinem Beitrag. "Dimishing Return" - auch als Diminishing Returns bekannt - auf Stärke... Alles klar.
> Vielleicht solltest du Begriffe die du nicht kennst einfach nicht verwenden?



nöööö 
der Dimishing Return greift ja zb auch beim Ausweich Raiting das ab nem bestimmten Raiting der wert des raitings abnimmt das wollte ich auf Stärker beziehen nämlcih das das da N I C H T ist *hust*


----------



## lord just (29. September 2009)

naja beim sockeln kommt es ja auch immer darauf an, wie viel die steine grade im ah kosten. bei den günstigeren steinen sind z.b. meist steinchen mit ap günstiger als mit stärke, weil man den mit ap einfach beim lehrer lernen kann und der mit stärke ruf oder juweliermarken benötigt und es ja immer angebot und nachfrage gibt.


----------



## Alohajoe (29. September 2009)

Gibt genügend solche Leute.
Ein Bekannter von mir (Jäger) hat sich vor kurzem die Dunkelmond-Karte Grandeur mit +90 Stärke geholt. 
Was soll man da noch zu sagen...    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Er sockelt auch regelmäßig Ausdauer, weil mal jemand zu ihm gesagt hat "Beweglichkeit und Ausdauer sind wichtig" Seitdem haut er überall Ausdauer rein, obwohl wir ihm schon 1000x gesagt haben, dass er das lassen soll.


----------



## Occasus (29. September 2009)

Seryma schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil versuche auch Sockelboni mitzunehmen, immerhin sind sie eine zusätzliche Verbesserung die keine Zusatzkosten hat...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Fail

Die Verbesserung muss aber so stark sein, dass es in DPS umgerechnet gleich viel oder mehr ergibt, wie wenn ich den Sockelbonus außen vor lass.



Rolandos schrieb:


> Ich laufe auch ohne verzauberungen rum, und bin im Schaden nicht schlechter als andere, mit etwa gleicher Ausrüstung aber voll gesokelt und verzaubert sind, mit den angeblich richtigen Sokel und Zauber. In den dps wirkt es sich kaum bis garnicht aus.



Fail. Sind in etwa 500 dps weniger wenn man Crap-Sockel reinhaut (grünen Nordend) und nicht verzaubert.


----------



## Orphar (29. September 2009)

meint ihr das ernst? solche Leute gibbet? Also mein DK hat ausschließlich Int gesockelt, so wies sich gehört. (Ist ja schließlich mit Magie (DC) ausgestattet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )




(Wer das ernstnimm sollte seinen Alkoholkonsum überdenken)


----------



## meelt (29. September 2009)

@ TE so is das einfach der großteil der leute die keinen plan von ihrer klasse haben sind meiner meinung Dks (zu denen ich nicht gehöre).
solche leute müssen einem einfach egal sein vor rnd raids einen eq check machen und dann weiß man was man mit nimmt...


----------



## HuBi! (29. September 2009)

Bei uns hats ein Krieger geschafft +45 Wille auf die Tankwaffe zu verzaubern, ich mein zu 60er zeiten war das doch sinnvoll oder?


----------



## Druidiri (29. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> edit: sowas gibts auf durotan allerdings nicht XD



hmmm, doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  namecalling is ja leider nicht erlaubt sonst könnt ich dir bestimmt ne liste aufzählen von solchen leuten, zB dks mit mana auf brust verzaubert etc  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MayoAmok (29. September 2009)

der lange viererstein bei tetris hat auch viel mehr DPS als der würfelstein. ist echt so. musst mal gucken. 

DPSDPSPDSP. 

ist das wirklich alles?


hier wird ein jammerthread erstellt, was die leute alles so falsch machen in einem spiel. dabei kann man doch auf dieser und jener internetseite genau lesen, wie es richtig gemacht werden muss. solche noobs. ehrlich.

vielleicht musste "der noob" in einem spiel, in dem selbst für das kloster leute mit 500DPS gesucht werden, seinen char komplett alleine hochleveln?!

wie wäre es denn, lieber TE, wenn du denjenigen mal in der zeit, in der du hier den thread erstellt hast, mal beiseite genommen hättest, um ihm mal ein wenig über seine klasse zu erzählen, was er am besten sockeln, was verzaubern, und auf was für werte er in zukunft besser achten sollte. 


aber dazu ist sich die elite in wow ja zu fein, lieber lästert man unter sich über die verdammten kacknoobs.

richtig so.


noch eine kleine anmerkung: WILLE erhöht die regeneration von lebenspunkten ausserhalb des kampfes.


----------



## strolchi75 (29. September 2009)

mmm79 schrieb:


> falsch, spätestens wenn ich wegen so nem gimp in ner 5er hero einige male wipe, dann isses mir net mehr egal ...



hmm also wenn du in einer 5er hc wipest dann liegt das zu 100% net an falschen sokeln

die meisten fehler in 5er hc sind das die leute nimmer spielen können und meist sind das die super equipten möchtegern heros denen es nicht im traum in sinn käme das man die agro des tankes net über schreiten sollte lieber sucht man dann einen falsch gesokelten gegenstand in der gesamten gruppe (finden wird mal wohl meist einen der besser gesokelt wäre zumindest für denjenigen der kritisiert) und gibt dann ihm die schuld am wipe
ich spiel öfters die 5er hc dailys und glaubt mir oder nicht, aber schwierig wirds meist bei eigendlich gut equipten leuten die motzen rum, schauen kein deut auf agro, teils wird dann noch als net jäger oder tank gepullt weil man sich ja mühsam 20h pro tag 7 tage die woche equipt hat und dann ja mindestens verlangen kann das dies jeder macht und sollt man wipen dann findet man ja einen der schuld is (natürlich nicht derjenige selbst)

Leute ich will hier net den moral apostel spielen aber speziel die möchtegernprofis sollen sich doch auch mal mit Umgang mit den Mitspielern beschäftigen 
das bringt im falle auch was fürs rl, denn wenn du weisst wie man höflich konstruktive kritik übt ohne andere von vornherein als unwissende noobs zu bezeichen, denk ich mal hast du mehr davon im rl denn das ein tr kein wille sokeln darf das wissen is da nutzlos
und das zusammenspiel würde wieder spass machen und das nach einer erfolgreichen 5er ini sind alle glücklich sind ( wesshalb ja jeder für dieses spiel geld und zeit opfert)
nicht wie jetzt, dass man frustriert eine ini abbricht (oder abgebrochen wird) sich unnötig aufregt weil wieder beschimpfungen geäussert werden oder geleave wird und die igno liste verlängern muss
(zum glück gibts da ja addons die das auf alle chars mitzieht so hat man ne kleine genugtuung wenn man wieder als gesuchter tank oder heiler unterwegs is)
wobei ich auf die genugtuung gerne verzichten würde wenns den ein wenig freundlicher zu und her ginge

is lang ohne satztzeichen und zum teil unverständlich wenn du dir die mühe machst verstehst du es sonst naja kannst ja folgend lästern :-)


----------



## Agyros (29. September 2009)

Man sollte die Leute mal vernünftig fragen, wieso und weshalb sie das machen. Manchmal haben sie eine plausible Erklärung, manchmal irgendwo was falsch aufgeschnappt oder sogar falsch beraten worden, manche fragen dann auch "wie, ist das nicht richtig ?". Manche sagen das sie einfach kA haben - wobei sich das kaum einer traut ...

Evtl greift man den wirklich unwissenden mal hilfreich unter die Arme ? Es soll Menschen geben, wie freuen sich über Hilfe. MITeinander spielen wäre mal wieder was.
Die WoW "Community" geht mir mit ihrer verachtenden Art ziemlich auf den Sack ...

Manchmal erfüllen die beklopptesten Dinge auch einen bestimmte Zweck, sei es auch nur testweise oder für eine Sache.

 Und wenn man wegen EINEM der nur falsch gesockelten/verzaubert hat in ner 5er hc dauerwiped ... Dann kanns mit dem Rest der Gruppe auch nicht weit her sein ^^


----------



## Shizo. (29. September 2009)

Wenigstens Sockeln sie was  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich seh immer ungesockelte mit der Begründung : "Die sind mir zu teuer!"


----------



## Knoblauchpaste (29. September 2009)

Brannys schrieb:


> Das Problem mit den "richtig" Sockeln ist doch der, dass man 100 Leute fragen kann, was das optimale Sockeln ist und Du bekommst 100 verschiedene Antworten.
> Jeder sockelt sich den Wolf und meint das ist es, aber wo bitte schön steht denn genau das "richtige sockeln" geschrieben, wo kann man nachschaun und sich optimal informieren, ohne das Gesabbel von Laien und Klugscheissern zu verfallen ?
> 
> 99% der Spieler sind Klugscheißer, Besserwisser und gehirnlose allwissende Eulen, dessen Antworten einen eh nur Kosten bringen, aber kaum ein Nutzen.
> ...



Ich glaube soviele Steine gibt es garnicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Manchmal sieht man schon seltsame Sachen muss ich dem TE recht geben. Was ein Dk mit Wille will (Wortwitz!) sei dahingestelt. Aber soll ja auch DKs geben die Zaubermacht sockeln um ihre Angriffe zu verbessern. Von Schurken und Kriegern die meinen Inteligenz bringt ihnen was soll man ja auch schon gehört haben.
Selbst als absuluter Anfänger solte man eigentlich in der Lage sein auf die Atribute zu klicken und zu sehen Inteligenz=mehr Mana, ergo hat man kein Mana braucht man auch keine Inteligenz.

Aber jedem das seine, auserdem kann man im Moment ohne Sockel, Verzauberungen oder Rüstung alles clearen also was solls.
Schönen Abend allen noch.


----------



## advanced08 (29. September 2009)

Brannys schrieb:


> Das Problem mit den "richtig" Sockeln ist doch der, dass man 100 Leute fragen kann, was das optimale Sockeln ist und Du bekommst 100 verschiedene Antworten.
> Jeder sockelt sich den Wolf und meint das ist es, aber wo bitte schön steht denn genau das "richtige sockeln" geschrieben, wo kann man nachschaun und sich optimal informieren, ohne das Gesabbel von Laien und Klugscheissern zu verfallen ?
> 
> 99% der Spieler sind Klugscheißer, Besserwisser und gehirnlose allwissende Eulen, dessen Antworten einen eh nur Kosten bringen, aber kaum ein Nutzen.
> ...



lüge ... wer auf buffed schaut ist selber schuld  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 80% der wow community hat kein hirn ... 

zudem sind die sockel doch ganz leicht ... 

in der regel ist es so...

str str str.... agi agi agi ... zm zm zm ... int int int ...

was am besten zu seiner klasse passt sollte jeder selber wissen ...

das nen schurke oder krieger mit int rumläuft ... kann einfach nur ebay chara sein ...


----------



## Totebone (29. September 2009)

Also Krieger oder Schurke mit Int könnte auch Waffenskillen equip sein xD


----------



## Peter@buffed (29. September 2009)

Diese Spieler gibt es auch leider bei uns auf dem Server, es frustriert mich immer wieder so etwas zu erblicken....


----------



## Dalfi (30. September 2009)

wie ich froh bin, das es über meine Chars so einen Thread noch nicht gibt, man stelle sich vor jemand sieht meinen Druiden in seinem 3. Equip (Katze) das ich mir so nebenbei (keiner brauchte es) zusammengesammelt habe bze nachdem Eule 1. und Baum 2. Equip soweit fertig waren mit Markenkram aufgewertet habe.

Habe als mein Equip für Katze soweit zusammen hatte auch nur eben Blaue Sockel reingedroschen paar Vz´s drauf (Main is Juwe und Vz) und bin in die ersten Inis und habe mit Equip Itemlevel 200 + 1-2 Teile 219 und ohne Vz´s auf Kopf / Schulter (war mir schlicht zu teuer zum testen) meine 3k+ DPS an den Bossen gemacht und das reicht für HC´s mehr als locker. 

Jetzt wo ich weiß es macht Fun werde ich nach und nach meine Sockel tauschen wenn mein Equip sich steigert - und solange bleiben die alten Sockel. Wenn jemand meint mich volzublubberb mangels DPS dann Specc ich auf Eule zeige ihm wie man Schaden macht und dann ist meistens Ruhe, den die größten Flamer sind fast immer die, die am Trash 4k+ Bomben dann am Boss mangels Kenntnis unterm Tank stehen, aber mit Overall DPS protzen wie ne Tüte Mücken.

gibt Sachen die nerven viel mehr als schlechtes Equip 

Bestes Beispiel. (sry vorweg an alle die Schurken die ihren Char beherschen, ihr seit nicht gemeint)

Die seit einiger Zeit immer mehr werdenden 1-Tasten-Schurken

Rota in etwa so: Dolchfächer-Dolchfächer-Autohit (mangels Energie)-Dolchfächer-Autohit-Dolchfächer-Autohit-Autohit-Dolchfächer-Dolchfächer-usw.

die dümmsten unter ihnen (die, die die Patchnotes nicht gelesen haben  Damage-Nerf auf Dolchfächer) wundern sich dann noch im GrpChat wieso sie sowenig Dmg machen-


----------



## Annovella (30. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> deppen gibts überall einfach stehn lassen
> edit: sowas gibts auf durotan allerdings nicht XD



Hab auf DsH und FW auch noch nicht soetwas erlebt.


----------



## Nasiria (30. September 2009)

Seryma schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil versuche auch Sockelboni mitzunehmen, immerhin sind sie eine zusätzliche Verbesserung die keine Zusatzkosten hat...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn man sich zum Beispiel als Schurke entscheiden kann, ob man nun einen Sockelbonus von 4 Beweglichkeit mitnehmen will, wobei man einen blauen Stein reinsetzen müsste, kann man sich entscheiden, ob man nun 10 Beweglichkeit und 15 Ausdauer nimmt, wobei Ausdauer effektiv nichts bringt, sodass man aber auf 14 Beweglichkeit kommt, oder ob man lieber direkt einen roten Stein in den blauen Sockel steckt, sodass man 20 Beweglichkeit erhält. Von dem Punkt gesehen ist es in manchen Fällen unsinnig, dass man immer richtig sockelt. Einzige wichtige Sache ist eben der Meta-Sockel, da der doch sehr viel bringt. Auch gibt es hin und wieder so tolle Sachen, wo dann 32 Angriffskraft Sockelbonus sind, die man einfach auf anderem Weg nicht rausholen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GerriG (30. September 2009)

Nayo wir haben für PDK 25 Rnd Raid gesucht, also paar Kumpels und so halt mit guten Twinks durch.

Hatten erst nen Schurken mit Ausd und Stärke sockel drin.
Dann nen anderen Schurken der nur auf Ausdauer gesockelt hat.
Krieger voll auf AP.

Natürlich haben wir se gekickt.. Ich mein PDK 25 RND is jetzt zwar nich so schwer, aber Leute durch ziehen.
Never (:


----------



## MrJackDaniel (30. September 2009)

Das hat auch nichts mit testen oder so zu tun, es gibt halt einfach ooooohne Ende Gimps (wie z.B. die Kreuzfahrer-Hunter, die die Agi-Verzauberungen noch nicht gefunden haben)!

Und wenn man die Leute dann freundlich fragt was das soll und Ihnen dabei ja nur "helfen" will Ihren Char zu verbessern, wrid man noch geflamed und als 0815er bezeichnet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist der Total-Witz. 

Hatte heute auch wieder einen 45er Tank-Warri, der meinte, es wäre sinnvoll als Tank sämtliche Shouts (HP/AP) im Fury-Baum mit 14oder15 Punkten zu skillen!

Und dann rumheulen, das er "5"!!!Sekunden zum antanken braucht und das nur weil er halt nicht weiss, was man wie skillen soll...

Gibt schon echt Leute, die das wort "FORUM" noch nie gehört/gelesen haben ....

Noobs FTW!!! So far 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## justindejong (30. September 2009)

für jede klasse gibt es eigentlich nur eine sinnvolle raidskillung & sockelung, mit geringfügigen abweichungen....ich kann dir garantieren das 75 % aller spieler weit enfernt von dieser optimalen skillung und sokelung sind, 15 % kommen nahe dran und 10 % holen wirklich das maximum aus ihrem char raus, davon haben dann nochmal die hälfte andere schwächen wie movement zb.

in endeffekt kannst du 5 % aller spieler als wirklich gut bezeichnen, 15 prozent sind akzeptabel und der rest sind einfach pfeifen...das ist übrigens nicht nur bei wow so, sondern auch in anderen spielen und in fast jedem beruf.

das traurige daran ist, das ein großteil dieser patienten denken sie seien super toll und wenn man sie darauf anspricht, dass die top spieler aus den top gilden, das aber anderst machen, dann kommen ewig lange diskusionen, ausreden oder flames, weil jeder denkt das er schlauer ist als alle anderen und meint seine klasse neu erfinden zu können....


----------



## Fitzke (30. September 2009)

das schönste war ein Holy-Priest der in seine Schultern Zauberdurchschlag sockelte

--> ihr seid also nicht allein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gute Nacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## auxel (30. September 2009)

Ich denke das alles hat wenig mit "GIMPS" zu tun oderso...

Es soll auch Leute geben die sich halt nicht den halben Tag mit WoW beschäftigen.
In ihren Augen reicht es ein wenig zu spielen, hier und da mal was zu Verzaubern, mal 1-2 Sockeln
und dann schön PdK10/25 Random Gruppe rein und denken mitgenommen zu werden :O
und sich dann beschweren das man sie kickt, weil wir alle ja süchtig sind und kein RL haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So siehts doch aus!
Die Leute haben halt andere Hobbys, bei denen sie ~ die gleichen Zeit wie wir für WoW opfern um dort "besser" als andere zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jeder setzt irgendwo prioritäten und bei ~20% aller WoW Spieler liegt diese schon lang nicht mehr bei WoW

Und da Blizzard immer weiter "Casualisiert" (ich wette Arthas geht am Patchday down und jeder "GIMP" mit grünen sockeln wird ihn legen!!!)
wird es auch weiter so sein, dass man immer mehr lowköppe sehen wird... von denen man immer denkt das sie eBay Chars sind weil sie mit full T9
gute 3k DPS fahren ...

... bei mir wollte zu BC Zeiten ein .. ich zitiere:"Schwerterfahrener Hexenmeister" (mit Epic 2.6er Einhand Schwert aus Kara oderso) mit SSC xD

... mfg

EDIT: Ehm Fitzke da über mir ^^ ... nurmal so es kann sein das er die schultern im PvP als Diszi genommen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und da ist zauberdurschlag gold wert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber es kann auch sein das es ein üblicher gimp war xD


----------



## coolcasis (30. September 2009)

Starkwurst schrieb:


> ich find es bloß sinnlos, dass sich hier Leute über die Sockelung andere aufregen, das ist so als ob ich jemandem vorschreib, welche bilder er sich ins wohnzimmer hängt. jeder soll sockeln was er will und ich glaub nicht, dass ein evtl. wipe an der Sockelung liegt...




1. zu den bildern ... klar wird einem vorgeschrieben was man für bilder in den wohnzimmern haben muss ... z.b. sind hakenkreuz bilder verboten ^^ also schonmal welche die net rein dürfen ^^

2. des mit der sockelung ... dadurch entsteht shnell ma nen wipe auch wenn dus net glaubst ... du weißt ja net wie hoch die dmg unterschiede sein können zwischen richtiger und falscher sockelung ^^


----------



## 6kdps_inc (30. September 2009)

wenn ihr denkt leute die sich falsch sockeln seien schlimm... naja ich sag nur es geht noch schlimmer. 

habe neulich erst einen DK gesehen mit der pdk 25er Axt "Die Gerechte" und die war tatsächlich mit Berserker verzaubert.

Das ist das dümmste was ich jemals gesehen hab (halt totale verschwendung von mats) und ich weiß nicht, wen man mehr flamen sollte. Den Dk oder den VZ der ihm die Waffe verzaubert hat.


----------



## Artenus (30. September 2009)

Fitzke schrieb:


> das schönste war ein Holy-Priest der in seine Schultern Zauberdurchschlag sockelte
> 
> --> ihr seid also nicht allein
> 
> ...




Im pvp durchaus sinvoll


----------



## lexaone (30. September 2009)

Ist überall so...ich hab letztens auch nen DK mit wille sockel gesehen xD^^


----------



## Brannys (30. September 2009)

...also wenn ich mir die unzähligen Seiten und Aussagen hier mal komplett durchlese, dann komme ich zu dem Ergebnis, dass wirklich keiner genau weiß, wie optimal gesockelt wird. Jeder will seine Sockelei als die beste wissen und spottet mehr oder weniger über die anderen.

Das Spiel überlässt es dem Spieler gnadenlos selbst zu bestimmen, wie man sockelt, ebenso, welche Verzauberungen ich mir noch gönne, ebenso welche Talente und Glyphen ich benutze. Dann noch welche Rüstung und Waffen ich anlege und benutze.

Das ganze sehe ich wie eine Lotterie, denn was wirklich optimal und nicht mehr zu toppen ist, das steht nirgends geschrieben und so viel Klugscheißer, die "Bescheid wissen", kann es gar nicht geben.

OK, einiges kann mann mathematisch lösen, aber wer von den Kiddis rechnet sich hier denn den Wolf und weiß dann genau was er dann sockeln muss, geschweige welche Verzauberungen er dann noch genau brauch und welche Glyphen und Talente er einsetzen muss.

Selbst in Top-Gilden gibt es Toleranzen, wenn ich die Unterschiede bei den Spielern betrachte.

Natürlich rennen da im Spiel einige rum, wie die Gestörten, mit lachhaftem Equip, lustigen Sockeleien aus 1001-Nacht, mit Glyphen die die Welt nicht braucht und Skillungen a la Selbstmordkommando. Aber wer es nicht besser weiß, der weiß es eben nicht besser und selbst wenn Dich im Spiel 20 Leute darauf ansprechen und Dir 20 andere Lösungen vorschlagen, etwas später kommt der nächste und hält Dich wieder für bekloppt, weil Du aus seiner Sicht wie ein Weihnachtsbaum gesockelt bist.

8 Seiten verschiedene Meinungen hier im Forum bei diesem Thema. Wenn das alles so klar wäre, dann gebe es nur eine Seite mit Nachweis wie richtig gesockelt wird, aber hier gibt es nur Meinungen, Spekulationen, bis hin zu Erzählungen aus dem Märchenbuch.

Und da es keine feste Regelung, gar Norm im Spiel gibt, so wird es immer und ewig einen beachtlichen Prozentsatz an Spielern geben, die Ahnungslos, aber mit der Überzeugung richtig gehandelt zu haben, hinter Gegnern herlaufen, auch wenn sie meistens dabei sterben.

Die Aufgabe einer guten Gilde sollte u.a. sein, dass man Informationen austauscht und an solchen Fehlern arbeitet und sich damit verbessert.


----------



## Flaviia (30. September 2009)

Ich stimme meinem Vorposter zu!


----------



## Rainaar (30. September 2009)

justindejong schrieb:


> für jede klasse gibt es eigentlich nur eine sinnvolle raidskillung & sockelung, mit geringfügigen abweichungen..




Bis dahin stimme ich Dir zu. Was dann kommt ist so dämlich das es schmerzt - aber das gehört hier gerade nich hin.

Aber bezüglich Raidskillung haste wohl recht und das kann man auch sehr nett nachlesen und entsprechend verfahren. 
So kommt man recht schnell an an einen 90-95% optimalen Char. 

Dumm ist es nur das vor allem in diesem Bereich jedes neue Teil was man bekommt dazu führen kann, das man ganze Sockelungen und Verzauberungen neu machen kann. Da kann ne neue Brust mal locker 2000 Gold Kosten mit sich bringen.

Daher sieht man viele, die in diesem Bereich nicht wirklich optimal VZ und gesockelt sind. Manche haben z.B. sog. "Übergangsklamotten" an - d.h. denen fehlen noch ein par Marken für ein neues Teil usw. und haben daher keine VZ und Sockl drauf.

Für HC- Innis ist das alles völlig Latte. 

Bei Raids sieht die Sache anders aus. Da sollte wirklich jeder - schon aus Respekt gegenüber der Gruppe - optimal verzaubert und gesockelt sein sowie alles an Buffood, pots und Flasks drinhaben was geht. 
Aber die meisten Raidleiter verstehen da sowieso keinen Spaß. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flaviia (30. September 2009)

Ich bin da übrigens auch n bissi planlos^^ ich hatte meine Palatankine mit 80 gleich critimmun durch sockeln und verzaubern. Nach dem Fraktionswechsel und Serverwechsel habe ich epische steine eingesetzt (weil ein anderer 80er von mir ausgeskillter Juwe is) und nu bin ich nich mehr critimmun (3 Pkte. fehlen) Ich bin nu völlig tüddelig, was ich da falsch gemacht hab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich mein, mit dem Verteidigungstrank gehts ja, aber trotzdem  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rainaar (30. September 2009)

Flaviia schrieb:


> Ich bin da übrigens auch n bissi planlos^^


Wahrscheinlich fehlt Dir jetzt ein Sockelbonus. Aber das ist nicht so schlimm. Critimmun ist zwar schon sehr wichtig, aber die 3 Punkte bringen Dich nicht um. 
Vor allem wenn Du mit dem Tank HC-Innis gehst ist das latte.

Gehts Raiden solltest Du aber schon critimmun sein was aber dank besserem Eqip dann wohl eh keine Frage mehr ist.


----------



## Mondokawaki (30. September 2009)

Schonmal drann gedacht das die Leutz vielleicht frisch ihr equip haben und im Ah grad kein anderer sockel war?

Ich mein welcher Schurke is schon so dämlich und sockelt crit/mp5 mal abgesehn das beide Werte Sucken und schurken nicht drauf sockeln:p

Ich hab mir nen Juwe Hochgeskillt um meine chars mit sockeln versorgen zu können und muss sagen ich spare viel viel viel Gold seitdem


----------



## Flaviia (30. September 2009)

Wahrscheinlich bin ich inzwischen einfach nur "blind" vor lauter schauen...aber die Sockelboni hab ich alle....Und das Equip is auch nich sooo schlecht (bin ja nun schon länger 80) es ärgert mich halt, daß ich meinen Fehler nicht finde. Und fragt man im /2 Channel um Hilfe gibts dumme Antworten... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (30. September 2009)

frag nie im /2 sondern frag lieber mal hier im klassenforum da wird dir gerne geholfen und wenn wir dir alle zu doof sind dann wow klassenforum :>


----------



## Rainaar (30. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> frag nie im /2 sondern frag lieber mal hier im klassenforum da wird dir gerne geholfen und wenn wir dir alle zu doof sind dann wow klassenforum :>



/sign

Ich frage dort auch immer nach und habe bis dato noch immer eine gute Antwort und nette Hilfe bekommen. 

Manchmal ist das mit den Tankklamotten aber auch blöd. Da bekommste ein neues, besseres Teil und das hat trotzdem weniger Verteidigungswertung drauf.
Meist ist dann dafür recht viel Ausweichen oder so drauf. Schmeisst dann alles ein wenig übern haufen, aber das pendelt sich ein.
Habe die Probleme mit meinem DK Tank auch gehabt bzw. habe sie teils noch.


----------



## Flaviia (30. September 2009)

Ich denke, ich hab einen Fehler beim umsockeln gemacht, da ich kein neues Tankteil dazubekommen habe...
Naja, wie schon geschrieben: wahrscheinlich bin ich im moment tatsächlich nur "blind"^^
Nachher schau ich nochmals in Ruhe, ob ich wirklich alle Sockelboni habe...
Die 3 Punkte sind unerheblich, ich weis...aber: ich war echt stolz drauf immer critimmun zu sein seitdem ich noch frisch 80 war  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondokawaki (30. September 2009)

Öhm frag nie im WOW Klassenforum sowas bevor du nicht die stickys gelesen hast ^^ glaub mir einfach


----------



## MOnk75 (30. September 2009)

Zauberziege schrieb:


> Wenn du sonst keine Sorgen hast führst du ein bewundernswertes Leben.
> Absolut Sinnfreier Threat.
> 
> Wiedermal nur zur selbstbeweihräucherung, damit jeder weis das du ahnung hast.
> ...




kann ich mich nur anschließen. generell geht es andere nen scheiß an ob ich meinen krieger in stoffklamotten rumlaufen lasse oder nicht.
das mich dann keiner mit in ne inni nehmen würde ist halt dann mein problem.
wenn euch die angelegten items oder skillung eines mitspielers nicht passt dann nehmt ihn nicht mit und fertig.


----------



## Scotch (30. September 2009)

Also ich sockel auch oft so, dass ich den Bonus eventuell noch mitnehmen kann. Als Schurke hab ich z.b. nen Hit und Ausdauer Sockel in den Händen, damit mein Meta funzt (ok...ist nochmal eine andere Sache). Aber wenn ich nen gelben Sockel hab, warum nicht auch mal Crit+Agi sockeln?
Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich leider kein Juwelenschleifer bin und deshalb die blauen Sockel nicht so gut übersockeln kann.

Klar gibts hin und wieder komische Leute die Mist sockeln, aber bei denen sieht man es dann auch an der Aggro/Heilleistung oder am Schaden.


----------



## Mondokawaki (30. September 2009)

Scotch schrieb:


> Also ich sockel auch oft so, dass ich den Bonus eventuell noch mitnehmen kann. Als Schurke hab ich z.b. nen Hit und Ausdauer Sockel in den Händen, damit mein Meta funzt (ok...ist nochmal eine andere Sache). Aber wenn ich nen gelben Sockel hab, warum nicht auch mal Crit+Agi sockeln?
> Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich leider kein Juwelenschleifer bin und deshalb die blauen Sockel nicht so gut übersockeln kann.
> 
> Klar gibts hin und wieder komische Leute die Mist sockeln, aber bei denen sieht man es dann auch an der Aggro/Heilleistung oder am Schaden.




1 Du brauchst genau einen blauen Sockel für deine Metabedingung und den erreichst du durch alptraumträne.

2. Schurken sockeln nicht auf crit niemals. Bew und Hit fertig aus. Im idealfall machst alptraumträne dann noch nen gelben agi+ hit und den Rest mit 20 agi

3. Man nimmt Sockelbonis so gut wie nie mit es sei denn es lohnt sich fertig

In blaue Sockel knallst du 20 agi fertig aus ^^

Und Hit ist auch über cap sinnvoller als ein crit sockel nur zur info


----------



## Makata (30. September 2009)

[sarcasmn]

Es gibt nur EINE einzig gültige Variante zu sockeln und zwar die wie es die Genies von Elite Jerks, Ensidia und Co. machen.
Und nur genau so, denn die verbringen immerhin die ganze Zeit in diesem "Spiel" und wissen wovon sie reden.
Jeder andere der dieses Spiel nur aus Spaß spielt und vllt. durch eine falsche Sockelung ein paar Punkte verliert, sollte damit aufhören, Spiele sind nicht da um Spaß zu haben!
Wer Spaß am Spiel hat ohne sich Stundenland mit Theorycrafting auseinander zu setzen, löscht bitte seinen Character, storniert sein Abo und löscht das Spiel von der Platte!

[/sarcasmn]

Sorry, aber dieses Gejammere von den Möchtegern Pros ist sowas von lächerlich.
Lasst jeden spielen wie er will!
Gebt den Leuten Tips ( Freundlich und nicht aufdringlich ), wenn sie es befolgen freut Euch und wenn nicht, dann stört Euch nicht daran...
Jeder sieht das Spiel anderst und da halt ein paar einfach nur Spaß haben wollen und halt Sockeln was sie günstig bekommen können, davon vergeht denen auch net der Spaß...


----------



## Brannys (30. September 2009)

Ich habe im Internet, was "CATACLYSM" betrifft, interessante Info gefunden.
Demnach kann man spätestens bei Einführung von CATACLYSM  eh alles neu sockeln usw.

*Sinnlose Attribute werden abgeschafft
*

*Mana alle fünf Sekunden*

    * Das Attribut wird komplett abgeschafft und durch überarbeitete Willenskraft-Mechaniken ersetzt. Alle Heiler bekommen eine Fähigkeit, mit der sie im Kampf Mana regenerieren können. Dafür werden Hexer und Magier keine Willenskraft mehr benötigen.

*Zaubermacht*

    * wird ebenfalls abgeschafft, dafür gewährt Intelligenz einen Boost auf Mana und Zaubermacht.

*Angriffskraft*

    * fällt auch komplett weg, dafür wird Beweglichkeit wichtiger. Schurken, Verstärker-Schamanen, Jäger und Druiden erhalten aus einem Punkt Beweglichkeit zwei Punkte Angriffskraft.

*Verteidigungswertung
*
    * wird abgeschafft, stattdessen werden Tanks über Talente Crit-immun.

*Rüstungsdurchschlagskraft*

    * fällt weg, weil es für die Spieler zu schwierig anzuwenden ist. Stattdessen kommt die Mastery, zu der aber noch nichts weiter bekannt ist.

*Geschwindigkeit
*
    * erhöht für Jäger, Schurken, Wilder-Kampf-Druiden und Krieger die Rate, mit der Wut, Energie und Fokus generiert werden.

*Blockwertung
*
    * wird entfernt, stattdessen erhöht Blocken den Wert, mit dem genommener Schaden gemindert wird.

*Ausdauer*

    * alle Klassen erhalten mehr Ausdauer, weil Attribute wie Verteidigung, Zaubermacht und Angriffskraft wegfallen.

Unterschiedliche Ränge für Fähigkeiten werden abgeschafft. Stattdessen werden Skills pro gewonnenen Level ein wenig besser


----------



## Jupptitan (30. September 2009)

Hab auch schon Spieler erlebt die nur Blödsinn sockeln =)
In KAra hatte damals ein Hexer Wildtiertöten auf seine Waffe verzaubert .."Weil leuchtet...!" ..

Unser Raidleiter fragte dann ob der Hexer in verar.... möchte ...

Und mittlerweile ist es wirklich so das auf meinem Server viele aus unverständniss keine Sockel reinmachen und sich auch keine Verzauberungen besorgen.
Und das erlebe ich nich nur random, sondern auch in meiner Gilde. 
Twink hochballern, behaupten "Der is nu Tank" oder "So, nächster DDnaxx ready" ...
Ich verdreh da dann immer die Augen und muss schmunzeln. 

Ich meine klar, kostet Gold wenn man nich nen Verzauberer und Juwe hat als Beruf. Aber wat solls?


----------



## Brannys (30. September 2009)

einige Spieler sollten sich mal Gedanken machen, ihren PC zu sockeln, denn der neuen Teil von WoW ( CATACLYSM ) wird, was die Grafik angeht, anspruchsvoller.

Ist ja bald Weihnachten.


Auf der BlizzCon 2009 hat der Senior Art Director Chris Metzen von Blizzard die dritte Erweiterung für World of Warcraft angekündigt: Cataclysm. Darin verändert sich das Aussehen Azeroths extrem - *und wird vor allem grafisch sehr viel ansprechender.*


----------



## Mondokawaki (30. September 2009)

Makata schrieb:


> [sarcasmn]
> 
> Es gibt nur EINE einzig gültige Variante zu sockeln und zwar die wie es die Genies von Elite Jerks, Ensidia und Co. machen.
> Und nur genau so, denn die verbringen immerhin die ganze Zeit in diesem "Spiel" und wissen wovon sie reden.
> ...



Nicht ganz richtig aber stört es dich nicht ewig zu zocken und immer ein Noob zu bleiben?
Wer kein Bock auf bissl Theory hat, wird halt nie an die guten zocker rankommen^^

[sarcasmn]
Ich mein Hitcap zu was? Waffenkunde gabs fürher net brauch ich net..........

MP5 is doch geil für schurken.........

[/sarcasmn]


----------



## Scotch (30. September 2009)

Mondokawaki schrieb:


> 1 Du brauchst genau einen blauen Sockel für deine Metabedingung und den erreichst du durch alptraumträne.
> 2. Schurken sockeln nicht auf crit niemals. Bew und Hit fertig aus. Im idealfall machst alptraumträne dann noch nen gelben agi+ hit und den Rest mit 20 agi
> 3. Man nimmt Sockelbonis so gut wie nie mit es sei denn es lohnt sich fertig
> In blaue Sockel knallst du 20 agi fertig aus ^^
> Und Hit ist auch über cap sinnvoller als ein crit sockel nur zur info


1.Gut, magst du Recht haben.
2.Warum bitte nicht??? Hab mir mal die Schurken aus Ensidia angeguckt, da haben auch einige Agi+Crit gesockelt.
3.Wenn Alf meint...


----------



## Mondokawaki (30. September 2009)

Brannys schrieb:


> einige Spieler sollten sich mal Gedanken machen, ihren PC zu sockeln, denn der neuen Teil von WoW ( CATACLYSM ) wird, was die Grafik angeht, anspruchsvoller.
> 
> Ist ja bald Weihnachten.
> 
> ...



Es gibt nen Unterschied zwischen anspechender und anspruchsvoller ^^ *hust*


----------



## Makata (30. September 2009)

> Nicht ganz richtig aber stört es dich nicht ewig zu zocken und immer ein Noob zu bleiben?
> Wer kein Bock auf bissl Theory hat, wird halt nie an die guten zocker rankommen



Ich spiele meine Klasse und verstehe sie auch so ohne mir von Elite Jerks etc. etwas vorkauen zu lassen...
Und wieso soll ich an gute Zocker rankommen?
Ich hab Spaß am Spiel und das mit den Leuten mit denen ich Spiele. Mein Lebensziel ist es nicht ein guter Zocker zu werden,
denn davon wirst du mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit keine Familie ernähren können.
Es gibt wichtigeres im Leben als ein "Pro" Gamer zu sein und für mich ist ein Spiel, Spaß und Entspannung nach der Arbeit und nicht mehr!


----------



## Mondokawaki (30. September 2009)

Scotch schrieb:


> 1.Gut, magst du Recht haben.
> 2.Warum bitte nicht??? Hab mir mal die Schurken aus Ensidia angeguckt, da haben auch einige Agi+Crit gesockelt.
> 3.Wenn Alf meint...



Das ist ja schön für die ^^ nur leider bringt dir das nicht viel ^^

Du kannst dir das alles durchrechnen und kommst dann zum selben Ergebniss.

Insofern ich mich nicht irre gabs bei ensidia auch zu t8 zeiten welche mit AP sockeln............................
Sagt alles


----------



## Alhazred (30. September 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Alles eine Frage der Kosten. Wenn ich nen +21ZM-Stein für 50G kriege und für den +23er 750G hinlegen muss, naja... dann können mich die +2 mal gepflegt am ... lecken.
> 
> Das mache ich nicht einmal für die 245er Items, keine Chance. Ob mich da wär für einen Noob hält ist mir völlig schnuppe.



Um das bissl ZM geht es gar nicht - schau dir mal den Mats-Unterschied bei +8 auf alle Werte (Brust) und +10 alle Werte an. Für dieses harmlose +2 mehr zahlst du kräftig drauf (mach ich auch eher selten).

Es geht darum, sich mit dem eigenen Char auseinander zu setzen und die Klasse halbwegs zu kennen. Zu wissen, daß ZM für Krieger Müll ist und Hexer keine Agi brauchen, sollte man doch zumindest erwarten können.
In unsere Gilde ist letztens ein Wow-Wiedereinsteiger hineingekommen, der seit beta gespielt hat und dann ein Jahr Pause hatte. Der hat sich mit dem DK auseinander gesetzt und die Möglichkeiten des Chars erkundet, der fährt mindestens 500 dps mehr, als er nach seinem Equip "dürfte".

Im übrigen find ich die Grundidee vom helfen bei versockelten/verskillten Leuten gut, hab das vor 2 Monaten bei nem Hexer gesehen - der Pala in der Gruppe hat ihm angeboten, seinen Char zu "verändern" um noch was rauszuholen (hat der Hexer auch gerne angenommen). Wie man sieht, gibt es noch hilfsbereite Leute.


----------



## Mondokawaki (30. September 2009)

Makata schrieb:


> Ich spiele meine Klasse und verstehe sie auch so ohne mir von Elite Jerks etc. etwas vorkauen zu lassen...
> Und wieso soll ich an gute Zocker rankommen?
> Ich hab Spaß am Spiel und das mit den Leuten mit denen ich Spiele. Mein Lebensziel ist es nicht ein guter Zocker zu werden,
> denn davon wirst du mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit keine Familie ernähren können.
> Es gibt wichtigeres im Leben als ein "Pro" Gamer zu sein und für mich ist ein Spiel, Spaß und Entspannung nach der Arbeit und nicht mehr!




Ich muss mir nix vorkauen lassen du kannst dich da auch so reinfinden wenn du mal die mechanik drinne hast.

Na super zuwas spielste dann um immer im Mittelfeld rumzudümpeln? Reitzt es dich nicht mal oben mitzuschwimmen?

Wenns dir wurst is dann kannste auch MP5 Sockeln is ja eh nur fun oder ^^


----------



## bullybaer (30. September 2009)

Mondokawaki schrieb:


> 2. Schurken sockeln nicht auf crit niemals. Bew und Hit fertig aus. Im idealfall machst alptraumträne dann noch nen gelben agi+ hit und den Rest mit 20 agi




Da bin ich etwas anderer Meinung. Muti Schurken sockeln sehr wohl AP. Gerade wenn das Euip noch net so prall ist AP > Agi.

Desweiteren versuche ich ebenfalls sinnvolle Sockelboni mitzunehmen und mach deswegen schon auch mal einen Mischfarbenen rein. Das ist vertretbar wie ich meine. Mischfarbene Sockel sind auch oft etwas billiger, so dass ich die auch schon mal bei nem Twink reinmache, der noch blaues Gear hat. Das ist jedenfalls besser als überhaupt nicht zu sockeln. Viel schlimmer als das finde ich aber wenn Leute mit ungesockeltem Epicgear rummrennen oder einen Meta drin haben, der nicht aktiviert ist.  

Wichtig ist meiner Meinung nach gerade bei frisch 80ern Hitcap, Expertise usw. zu erreichen und dann mit besser werdendem Equip entsprechende Sockel mit Stärke, Beweglichkeit zu socklen.


----------



## Makata (30. September 2009)

> Na super zuwas spielste dann um immer im Mittelfeld rumzudümpeln? Reitzt es dich nicht mal oben mitzuschwimmen?
> 
> Wenns dir wurst is dann kannste auch MP5 Sockeln is ja eh nur fun oder ^^



Ich spiele aus Spaß, denn ich brauche keine Bestätigung durch ein Spiel!
Nein mich reizt es nicht x Tage die Woche zu raiden für ein paar virtuelle Items die nach ein paar Monaten beim Händler landen weil die nächste Erweiterung kommt.
Mich interessiert es NULL in einem Spiel "oben mitzuschwimmen" wenn es im Leben andere Sachen gibt wo die Zeit wichtiger und viel sinnvoller gebraucht wird.

Ja wenn ich Spaß daran habe kann ich MP5 Sockeln, ist ja meine Entscheidung, was andere sagen ist mir doch Egal!
Und wieso? Weil ich keine Bestätigung durch ein Spiel brauche.


----------



## Mondokawaki (30. September 2009)

bullybaer schrieb:


> Da bin ich etwas anderer Meinung. Muti Schurken sockeln sehr wohl AP. Gerade wenn das Euip noch net so prall ist AP > Agi.
> 
> Desweiteren versuche ich ebenfalls sinnvolle Sockelboni mitzunehmen und mach deswegen schon auch mal einen Mischfarbenen rein. Das ist vertretbar wie ich meine. Mischfarbene Sockel sind auch oft etwas billiger, so dass ich die auch schon mal bei nem Twink reinmache, der noch blaues Gear hat. Das ist jedenfalls besser als überhaupt nicht zu sockeln. Viel schlimmer als das finde ich aber wenn Leute mit ungesockeltem Epicgear rummrennen oder einen Meta drin haben, der nicht aktiviert ist.
> 
> Wichtig ist meiner Meinung nach gerade bei frisch 80ern Hitcap, Expertise usw. zu erreichen und dann mit besser werdendem Equip entsprechende Sockel mit Stärke, Beweglichkeit zu socklen.



Ab 4 t8 agi größer ap und größer alles
Mit T9 ist die Wertigkeit von Agi auch größer AP

Warum ist das so? Ganz einfach durch den 4er T8 Bonus steigt die Wertigkeit von Agi enorm an da man neben AP gleichzeitig crit bekommt.
Dadurch wird AGi ne Eierlegende Wollmilchsau

Keine T Sets definitv auf AP gehn da. (Wobei nicht viel unterschied ist und von eqip zu equip variiert


----------



## Mondokawaki (30. September 2009)

Makata schrieb:


> Ich spiele aus Spaß, denn ich brauche keine Bestätigung durch ein Spiel!
> Nein mich reizt es nicht x Tage die Woche zu raiden für ein paar virtuelle Items die nach ein paar Monaten beim Händler landen weil die nächste Erweiterung kommt.
> Mich interessiert es NULL in einem Spiel "oben mitzuschwimmen" wenn es im Leben andere Sachen gibt wo die Zeit wichtiger und viel sinnvoller gebraucht wird.
> 
> ...




Brauch ich auch net nur wenn ich was mach mach ichs halt richtig ^^ Ich hab keinen Bock meine Zeit mit nem Spiel zu verballern bei dem ich abkacke is doch logisch oder.

Wenn du meinst es geht um bestätigung dann bist du etwas falsch gewickelt, ich bin für mich alleine Ehrgeizig und will definitv das maximum aus nem Char holen egal welches Game egal welche Plattform^^

Ich bin so einer der damals aufm 64 Zelda noch 100% clear hatte


----------



## Scotch (30. September 2009)

bullybaer schrieb:


> Da bin ich etwas anderer Meinung. Muti Schurken sockeln sehr wohl AP. Gerade wenn das Euip noch net so prall ist AP > Agi.
> 
> Desweiteren versuche ich ebenfalls sinnvolle Sockelboni mitzunehmen und mach deswegen schon auch mal einen Mischfarbenen rein. Das ist vertretbar wie ich meine. Mischfarbene Sockel sind auch oft etwas billiger, so dass ich die auch schon mal bei nem Twink reinmache, der noch blaues Gear hat. Das ist jedenfalls besser als überhaupt nicht zu sockeln. Viel schlimmer als das finde ich aber wenn Leute mit ungesockeltem Epicgear rummrennen oder einen Meta drin haben, der nicht aktiviert ist.
> 
> Wichtig ist meiner Meinung nach gerade bei frisch 80ern Hitcap, Expertise usw. zu erreichen und dann mit besser werdendem Equip entsprechende Sockel mit Stärke, Beweglichkeit zu socklen.



Endlich einer der mich versteht...
Is ja nicht so, als hab ich beim Schurken nur Steine mit xx+Ausdauer gesockelt.


----------



## Makata (30. September 2009)

> Wenn du meinst es geht um bestätigung dann bist du etwas falsch gewickelt, ich bin für mich alleine Ehrgeizig und will definitv das maximum aus nem Char holen egal welches Game egal welche Plattform^^



Ich hole halt das Maximum an Spaß in meiner Verfügbaren Zeit raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



OT: Hey Zelda war auch cool, hab ich auch ewig gezockt, alle Teile gspielt, Hammer Game!


----------



## Mondokawaki (30. September 2009)

Ehrlich gesagt sockelt wie ihr wollt ^^ ob ihr das maximum rausholt is euer Bier und euer Gold das ihr für falsche Sockel verballert ^^


----------



## Fabs! (30. September 2009)

Draklor aka Jabari!!!

Du spielst nunmal immer noch auf dem Mithrilorden, sei mir nicht böse aber kein Server ist so Weltfremd wie dieser kleine Haufen.
Aber irgendwie vermisse ich ihn auch... :-)

Grüße vom Fabchizzel an den Mithrilorden, spezeill den Dunklen Aufbruch!


----------



## madmurdock (30. September 2009)

Zauberziege schrieb:


> Wenn du sonst keine Sorgen hast führst du ein bewundernswertes Leben.
> Absolut Sinnfreier Threat.
> 
> Wiedermal nur zur selbstbeweihräucherung, damit jeder weis das du ahnung hast.
> ...



1. Das heisst Threa*d*. Threa*t* bedeutet Bedrohung...
2. Yeah, mal wieder n RL Flamer...
3. Da es nun mal vorkommen kann, dass der besagte Kacknub nun mal Mitglied deiner Gruppe sein kann und dir somit durch sein spielerisches Unvermögen dir den Spieleabend versaut, kann es einem leider manchmal nicht egal sein.

Aber mit dem kommenden Addon wird ja die Statsauswahl auf ein Minimum reduziert, so dass jeder Vollhonk checken sollte, was gut für seine Klasse ist... naja ich sag hier an der Stelle mal lieber "sollte"...

Ich zumindest kann das Anliegen des TEs verstehen. Klar muss man nicht die perfekte Skillung haben und sicherlich kann ichs auch nachvollziehen, wenn ein Plattenträger 24 AP sockelt anstatt einen 20 Stärke Gem, da er halt nun mal günstig im AH war. Ein gewisses Grundverständnis von seiner Klasse sollte mMn aber jeder haben, wenn er den 80 lange Level mit seiner Klasse verbracht hat...


----------



## Kazark (30. September 2009)

Draki/Jaba schrieb:


> Der Höhepunkt waren die T9-Schultern, die ein DK mit Wille gesockelt hat…ganz abgesehen davon, dass einige Spezialisten in eigtl. gute Items die guten alten grünen Steine aus der Scherbenwelt reinsockeln….
> [...]
> Ich find es echt nur noch traurig, wie wenig sich die Leute mit der eigenen Klasse beschäftigen…



Das war ein DK da ist das doch total latte .. sei froh das er überhaupt Schultern hatte. Mein DK hat noch exakt das an was er von 55-57 in seiner Questreihe bekommen hat und liegt nun schön geparkt mit 80 als Farmbot in 1000Winter .. da wo jeder DK hingehört oder nicht? Wenn 1k WInter anfängt schön im SZ irgendwo angeln und 11k Ehre für nen Epic Gem Leachen. DK halt ...


----------



## bullybaer (30. September 2009)

Ich spiele auch nur aus Spass und mach wie gesagt auch bei Twinks nicht immer den 
Non-Plus-Ultra Sockel rein bzw. Verzauberung. Ich habe auch nicht dass Bedürfniss mit der Elite oder den besten 20% auf meinem Server "mitzuschwimmen". 

Aber das Spiel macht auf jeden Fall mehr Spass, wenn man vernünftig sockelt/verzaubert, da man sich dann mit seinem Char definitiv leichter tut. Ob man dann aber durchs Berechnen seiner Stats das letzte Pronzentpünktchen rauskitzelt soll halt jeder für sich entscheiden.


----------



## Kazark (30. September 2009)

Draki/Jaba schrieb:


> Mich würde jetzt mal wirklich interessieren, ob dies nur bei uns auf dem Gimporden so ist oder ob dies leider mittlerweile weit verbreitet ist.
> 
> Ich find es echt nur noch traurig, wie wenig sich die Leute mit der eigenen Klasse beschäftigen…



Das liegt doch an dir mit diesen Leuten zu spielen. Ich hab gestern einfach 2 aus Archa Raid gekickt weil sie je 1 Item nicht gesockelt hatten. Punkt, sind genug Leute in der Suche und der ganze Raid fand das korrekt. Wo ist das Problem? Bei mir gibts gar keine DK´s weder in Guppen noch in Raid da erspare ich mir viel Ärger und aus Diskussionen lasse ich mich eh nicht ein.


----------



## Erik1 (30. September 2009)

Es soll Leute geben die das Spiel rein zum Spaß und zum abschalten spielen. Denen Raid´s oder DPS Anzeigen völlig egal sind. Ich weis für viele mag das schwer zu glauben sein das
es Menschen gibt die nicht jede frei Minute mit dem Gedanke an WoW verschwenden. Oder wenn Downtime ist sich Guid´s über ihre Klasse durchlesen.
Schwer zu glauben aber solche soll es geben.


----------



## Mondokawaki (30. September 2009)

Kazark schrieb:


> Das liegt doch an dir mit diesen Leuten zu spielen. Ich hab gestern einfach 2 aus Archa Raid gekickt weil sie je 1 Item nicht gesockelt hatten. Punkt, sind genug Leute in der Suche und der ganze Raid fand das korrekt. Wo ist das Problem? Bei mir gibts gar keine DK´s weder in Guppen noch in Raid da erspare ich mir viel Ärger und aus Diskussionen lasse ich mich eh nicht ein.



Ich nehm jeden boon mit in jegliche hero wenn man bedenkt das man nur 3 Mann für ne Hero braucht können wir uns das auch erlauben.
Und wenn dein Schaden nicht für 2 reicht und du dir das nicht leisten kannst boons mitzunehmen arbeite lieber an dir selbst.

Allerdings so unsoziel wie du das machst sind wir allerdings nicht. Wir findens auch nicht gut eigenes Unvermögen auf andere abzuwälzen^^


----------



## Draki/Jaba (30. September 2009)

Ich hätte wissen müssen, dass dies in einem Flame-Thread enden wird, aber mir ging es darum, ob dies nur ein Phönomen von unserem Server ist oder weit verbreitet, nicht mehr oder weniger.

Hier wird mal wieder viel vermutet und angedichtet. Aber nein, ich bin weder so ein Imbaroxxorgangstakiddy noch suche ich für normale Inis Leute mit Full T9 und 5k DPS. Sowas wird es bei mir nicht geben. Glaubt es oder nicht, ist mir eigentlich Schnuppe. Von solchen Leuten haben wir zum Glück generell sehr wenige bei uns auf dem Server.
Liegt vielleicht daran, dass dies ein RP-Server ist und generell schon sehr klein. Aber das ist nunmal Fluch und auch Segen. Generell gibt es wirklich viele nette Menschen hier, das steht außer Frage, allerdings gibt es einfach immer weniger guten Nachwuchs. Und das ist aus meiner Sicht, meinen Spaß bekomme ich einfach beim raiden, natürlich problematisch.

Und ja, ich gebe Neulingen auch Hilfestellungen, sofern die Hilfe auch angenommen wird. 

Und generell ist hinzu zu fügen, dass ich nichtmal ein erschreckendes Erlebnis hatte, um im Anschluss hier einen Flame-Thread zu eröffnen. Es waren nur meine Beobachtungen in letzter Zeit. 


OT: Hi Fabbel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wie isset dir? Schick ma PM


----------



## Kazark (30. September 2009)

Mondokawaki schrieb:


> Ich nehm jeden boon mit in jegliche hero wenn man bedenkt das man nur 3 Mann für ne Hero braucht können wir uns das auch erlauben.
> Und wenn dein Schaden nicht für 2 reicht und du dir das nicht leisten kannst boons mitzunehmen arbeite lieber an dir selbst.
> 
> Allerdings so unsoziel wie du das machst sind wir allerdings nicht. Wir findens auch nicht gut eigenes Unvermögen auf andere abzuwälzen^^



Ja ich weiss das du das jetzt echt unsozial finden musst das Leute wie du die am liebsten nix investieren und ohne Arbeit viel looten wollen jetzt weinen müssen. Mach dir aber nichts draus, du findest schon deinen Raid wo alle unverzaubert und ungesockelt rumrennen und die hälfte AFK ist. Dann sind die richtig zusammen und gut ist. Keine Ahnung was dein Problem ist. Man sieht an deinem Satz "Ich nehm jeden boon mit in jegliche hero" was du von den anderen Spielern hällst da braucht man nichts weiter zu kommentieren mein kleiner Junge. Kopf hoch auch du findest irgendwann Freunde.


----------



## Technocrat (30. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> deppen gibts überall einfach stehn lassen



Falsch: im PvP umhauen - easy money! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flaviia (30. September 2009)

Ihr seid am Thema vorbei


----------



## Slebbeog (30. September 2009)

PvE-Holy-pala mit zauberdurchschlag ^^  naja vllt fürs richturteil..


----------



## Tamaecki (30. September 2009)

mmm79 schrieb:


> falsch, spätestens wenn ich wegen so nem gimp in ner 5er hero einige male wipe, dann isses mir net mehr egal ...


lol, also wenn ihr wegen paar falschen versockelungen in einer Hero wipt, da würde ich mir mal selber gedanken machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (30. September 2009)

Waaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh! xD Als ich das gelesen hab musst ich lachen *Hand vor Mund press*
Auf Aman'Thul gibts einige die mit t-set oder epics (stufe 213+) die ungesockelt damit rumlaufen. wenn ich sie drauf anspreche meinen die das die items "ja bald ersetzt werden würden" naja, ich hau auf meine frischen teile immer sockel drauf, sonst isses doch der totale crap ohne sockel rumzulaufen, man kann doch wohl 100g oder mehr fürn paar sockel ausgeben, so schwer is das doch net. zum abschluss möcht ich noch sagen: I <3 emocore 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kazark (30. September 2009)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Waaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh! xD Als ich das gelesen hab musst ich lachen *Hand vor Mund press*
> Auf Aman'Thul gibts einige die mit t-set oder epics (stufe 213+) die ungesockelt damit rumlaufen. wenn ich sie drauf anspreche meinen die das die items "ja bald ersetzt werden würden" naja, ich hau auf meine frischen teile immer sockel drauf, sonst isses doch der totale crap ohne sockel rumzulaufen, man kann doch wohl 100g oder mehr fürn paar sockel ausgeben, so schwer is das doch net. zum abschluss möcht ich noch sagen: I <3 emocore
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Genau deswegen kick ich die Leute einfach aus dem Raid, sie können dann ihre sachen woanders ersetzen wenn sie wollen aber nicht auf kosten des Raids. Noch besser ist es sie einfach nach dem ersten Boss ohne loot zu kicken damit sie zumindest in dieser ID niemanden mehr zur Last fallen können.

bb


----------



## Holoas (30. September 2009)

Nen Freund von mir sockelt als Blut Dk Zaubermacht..Warum frag mich nicht xD Habs dem Zwar schon 9879864985 erklärt das er rote Sockel für Stärke nehmen soll aber whatever ^^ anscheinend rafft er es einfach nicht !


----------



## LordofDemons (30. September 2009)

Kazark schrieb:


> Noch besser ist es sie einfach nach dem ersten Boss ohne loot zu kicken damit sie zumindest in dieser ID niemanden mehr zur Last fallen können.


das wiederrum finde ich unter aller sau sowas ist einfach totales scheißverhalten.


----------



## seanbuddha (30. September 2009)

Kazark schrieb:


> Genau deswegen kick ich die Leute einfach aus dem Raid, sie können dann ihre sachen woanders ersetzen wenn sie wollen aber nicht auf kosten des Raids. Noch besser ist es sie einfach nach dem ersten Boss ohne loot zu kicken damit sie zumindest in dieser ID niemanden mehr zur Last fallen können.
> 
> bb


naja, ein bisschen anstand und freundlichkeit sollte man schon besitzen^^ naja und nur mal so...das schadet dem ruf als raidleiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tamaecki (30. September 2009)

Kazark schrieb:


> Genau deswegen kick ich die Leute einfach aus dem Raid, sie können dann ihre sachen woanders ersetzen wenn sie wollen aber nicht auf kosten des Raids. Noch besser ist es sie einfach nach dem ersten Boss ohne loot zu kicken damit sie zumindest in dieser ID niemanden mehr zur Last fallen können.
> 
> bb



ganz großes Kino, was du da abziehst !!
Wie wäre es mal mit erklären und Tips geben, aber naja das ist die Gesllschaft
kannst ja nichts dafür, lernst es ja nicht anders  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kazark (30. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> das wiederrum finde ich unter aller sau sowas ist einfach totales scheißverhalten.



Ja ich weiss, da gebe ich dir auch recht habe ich in der Praxis auch noch nie gemacht aber das wäre eine Variante um denjenigen zu zeigen wie "scheisse" ihr Verhalten gegenüber den anderen ist. Wenn jemand sagt "ich sockel und verzauber net weil ich hier gleich was besseres bekomm" solche leute wollen es nicht anders.


----------



## Flaviia (30. September 2009)

stimme  LordofDemons zu!

Meine Güte...

Folgende Situation. Naxx Raid (soll n Beispiel werden^^) Jemand ist völlig daneben gesockelt und man spricht denjenigen an...der antwortet *oh ich wusste es nich besser...* Was dann? Wir der gekickt, oder wird ihm fix geholfen?


Man sowas grrrr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (30. September 2009)

ich würd ihm sagen er soll mal ordendlich sockeln und verzaubern und dann wiederkommen dann kriegt er kick, wenn er flamed igno und weiterzocken nicht anders!


----------



## Mondokawaki (30. September 2009)

Kazark schrieb:


> Ja ich weiss das du das jetzt echt unsozial finden musst das Leute wie du die am liebsten nix investieren und ohne Arbeit viel looten wollen jetzt weinen müssen. Mach dir aber nichts draus, du findest schon deinen Raid wo alle unverzaubert und ungesockelt rumrennen und die hälfte AFK ist. Dann sind die richtig zusammen und gut ist. Keine Ahnung was dein Problem ist. Man sieht an deinem Satz "Ich nehm jeden boon mit in jegliche hero" was du von den anderen Spielern hällst da braucht man nichts weiter zu kommentieren mein kleiner Junge. Kopf hoch auch du findest irgendwann Freunde.



Ich habs gefühl du hast die Aussage nicht gerallt ^^

Ich nehm jeden boon mit mein schaden reicht für 2 und ich finds scheiße das es Leutz wie euch gibt die das nicht tun^^

Wie solln denn die ganzen kleinen noobs an ihr equip usw kommen wenn so möchtegerns wie ihr daherkommt und sie nicht mitnehmt weil sie euch
zu low sind ?

Ganz ehrlich Leute wie du machen mich krank ^^


----------



## Flaviia (30. September 2009)

Hab mich schon gewundert, weil wir einer Meinung (1x^^) waren...


Nee ich würd umloggen Steine herstellen und er kann vor ort umsockeln...und dann kanns losgehen...


----------



## Draki/Jaba (30. September 2009)

Flaviia schrieb:


> Hab mich schon gewundert, weil wir einer Meinung (1x^^) waren...
> 
> 
> Nee ich würd umloggen Steine herstellen und er kann vor ort umsockeln...und dann kanns losgehen...



Würdest du die Steine sponsorn?


----------



## seanbuddha (30. September 2009)

Mondokawaki schrieb:


> Ich habs gefühl du hast die Aussage nicht gerallt ^^
> 
> Ich nehm jeden boon mit mein schaden reicht für 2 und ich finds scheiße das es Leutz wie euch gibt die das nicht tun^^
> 
> ...


*hust* ich möcht jtz mal ein beispieil geben [2.Hauptstädte][Name]: Suchen noch einen guten Dd zum Heromarken farmen! Nur mit passendem Equip und ohne ids! /w me!
yoah da dacht ich mal ich schreib ihn an /w name 
[Littlebuddha]: Hey, ich würd gern mitkommen zum Heromarkenfarmen, sucht ihr noch nen mage?
[Name] Wie ist denn dein equip so?
[Littlebuddha] Eigentlich mixed, aber epic, t8,5 kopf,t9 hände, t7,5 schultern und hose, (etc. ging so weiter, alles += stufe 213)
[Name] Omg das ist ja völliges boonequip! also unter t8,5 und 4,5k dps kommst du hier net rein!
[Littlebuddha] Was??!?! Es sind heros was stellst du für ansprüche???
[Name] ignoriert euch.


Ich dacht mir eigentlich nur so: WTF! Wahhhhh!


----------



## Tpohrl (30. September 2009)

Also in hero inis ist es nun wirklich egal ob da jemand herum läft der nicht gesockelt/ verzaubert ist, hauptsache er spielt mit. In raids kann ich es aber verstehen wenn der RL jemanden kickt weil dort doch jeder schaden gebraucht wird. So wie letzte Woche in PdK25, da hatten wir nen random Krieger an board, der wurde dann nach dem ersten Boss höflich gebeten den raid zu verlassen, weil er grad mal auf 1k schaden gekommen ist^^


----------



## LordofDemons (30. September 2009)

ja das ist aber auch n extremfall


----------



## Rolandos (30. September 2009)

mmm79 schrieb:


> falsch, spätestens wenn ich wegen so nem gimp in ner 5er hero einige male wipe, dann isses mir net mehr egal ...



Blödsinn hoch unendlich. Da wird garantiert nicht wegen den Sokeln gewiped, da maschiert man normalerweise in grün bis blau ohne Sokel und Verzauberungen durch. Wenn ein oder zwei Lilaleutchen dabei sind ist es fast unmöglich zu wipen.  Würde auch sagen, da sollten dann doch einige Epic-kämpfer in den Ruhestand gehen.

Und das dagestellte Verhalten ist als asozial unter der untersten Schublade einzustufen.


----------



## Flaviia (30. September 2009)

Draki/Jaba schrieb:


> Würdest du die Steine sponsorn?




In solch einem Falle sicher...wenn ich die Mats habe usw. 
Man trifft sich immer 2x  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  So lernt man Leute Ingame kennen und ich brauch vielleicht auch mal was, was derjenige dann herstellen kann...


----------



## seanbuddha (30. September 2009)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Blödsinn hoch unendlich. Da wird garantiert nicht wegen den Sokeln gewiped, da maschiert man normalerweise in grün bis blau ohne Sokel und Verzauberungen durch. Wenn ein oder zwei Lilaleutchen dabei sind ist es fast unmöglich zu wipen.  Würde auch sagen, da sollten dann doch einige Epic-kämpfer in den Ruhestand gehen.
> 
> Und das dagestellte Verhalten ist als asozial unter der untersten Schublade einzustufen.


/clap  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich bin genau deiner meinung /ironie off


----------



## Rolandos (30. September 2009)

Tpohrl schrieb:


> In raids kann ich es aber verstehen wenn der RL jemanden kickt weil dort doch jeder schaden gebraucht wird. So wie letzte Woche in PdK25, da hatten wir nen random Krieger an board, der wurde dann nach dem ersten Boss höflich gebeten den raid zu verlassen, weil er grad mal auf 1k schaden gekommen ist^^



Also wenn ein Krieger dort nur ein 1Kdps fährt sollte das einen 25 Raid überhaupt nicht jucken, es sei denn der Rest der Mannschaft ist auch schlecht. Ausser der Krieger steht AFK irgendwo rumm.


----------



## Kazark (30. September 2009)

Mondokawaki schrieb:


> Ich habs gefühl du hast die Aussage nicht gerallt ^^
> 
> Ich nehm jeden boon mit mein schaden reicht für 2 und ich finds scheiße das es Leutz wie euch gibt die das nicht tun^^
> 
> ...



Du bist derjenige der nix "gerallt" hat um deine Worte zu verwenden. Es geht nämlich in diesem Thread nicht darum "wie" leute an ihr Equip kommen sollen sondern darum wie sie ihr vorhandes Equip behandeln. Hast allso den ganzen Thead nicht verstanden aber quatscht einfach mal mit oder? Was bist du eigentlich für ein "noob" das dein schaden nur für 2 reicht? Mehr hast nicht drauf, sockel und verzauber mal dann reichts auch für 4.

PS: <ironie> ... einfach net beachten er kapiert eh nicht was ich von ihm will da oben.


----------



## Eloit (30. September 2009)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Absolut sinnfrei. Lass die Leute doch sokeln, verzaubern wie sie wollen. Dann nehmen sie ebend Scherbenwelt Steinchen, na und, sind billiger. Dann sind die Verzauberungen Müll na und. Das ist ebend das 0815 denken einiger super Spieler die alles besser wissen wollen. Da die Sockel und Verzauberungen nur wenig Wirkung haben ist es eh egal. Ich laufe auch ohne verzauberungen rum, und bin im Schaden nicht schlechter als andere, mit etwa gleicher Ausrüstung aber voll gesokelt und verzaubert sind, mit den angeblich richtigen Sokel und Zauber. In den dps wirkt es sich kaum bis garnicht aus.



Darf ich lachen? Solche Leute wie dich nehm ich erst gar nicht in Instanzen mit. Lieber hab ich einen der blaues Equip anhatt - gut sockelt, sowie verzaubert. Und gruene, bzw. sogar BC Steinchen gehen ja ma garnicht. Zu den Leuten die hier sagen gibt 100te Methoden. Elitist Jerks etc. zeigen auch massig Hochrechnungen auf. Jeder setzt mal nen Punkt anders. Aber sind wir mal ehrlich: das Grundgeruest is doch immer aehnlich. Und ein DD der Ausdauer / Wille etc. sockelt? Nicht wirklich. Sockel und Verzauberungen machen viel aus, wer auf hohem Niveau raidet weiss das und bemueht sich auch um sein EQ! Finde auch WoW besteht mehr und mehr aus Leuten die 0 Ahnung haben, farmfaul sind und echt alles ohne Aufwand bekommen wollen. Dann auch noch mit mittel bis untere Klasse Steinchen oder sogar garnicht sockeln. Verzauberungen sind heutzutage auch haeufig rar... Und mal das ganze aus einem anderen Blickwinkel zu betrachen: Ist es nicht respektlos den Leuten gegenueber die ihr EQ verz., sockeln sowie andernweitig verbessern. Diese Leute "ziehen" die andern doch dann mit und leisten den grossen Teil der Arbeit!


----------



## jay390 (30. September 2009)

Tpohrl schrieb:


> Also in hero inis ist es nun wirklich egal ob da jemand herum läft der nicht gesockelt/ verzaubert ist, hauptsache er spielt mit. In raids kann ich es aber verstehen wenn der RL jemanden kickt weil dort doch jeder schaden gebraucht wird. So wie letzte Woche in PdK25, da hatten wir nen random Krieger an board, der wurde dann nach dem ersten Boss höflich gebeten den raid zu verlassen, weil er grad mal auf 1k schaden gekommen ist^^



Da muss ich mich mal outen. Bin eigentlich fast immer tank warri. Ab und zu aber auch DD. Das Problem ist, dass ich einfach so aufs Tanken fixiert bin, dass ich mich als DD echt schwer tu. Mein DD equip ist aber gar nicht mal so schlecht T8>. Aber ich muss auch sagen, dass ich dann NICHT PDK 25er als DD mitgehe, weil ich weiß, dass ich nicht viel Schaden mach.

Im 10er wär dein Beispiel schlimmer, ich mein im 25er macht einer auch keinen großen Unterschied.


----------



## La Saint (30. September 2009)

Starkwurst schrieb:


> ich sockel immer LemKoTir (Wohlstand)
> das bringt
> +10 Geschicklichkeit
> +2 Mana nach jedem Volltreffer
> ...



LOL. Du hast es genau auf den Punkt gebracht.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Mondokawaki (30. September 2009)

Kazark schrieb:


> Du bist derjenige der nix "gerallt" hat um deine Worte zu verwenden. Es geht nämlich in diesem Thread nicht darum "wie" leute an ihr Equip kommen sollen sondern darum wie sie ihr vorhandes Equip behandeln. Hast allso den ganzen Thead nicht verstanden aber quatscht einfach mal mit oder? Was bist du eigentlich für ein "noob" das dein schaden nur für 2 reicht? Mehr hast nicht drauf, sockel und verzauber mal dann reichts auch für 4.
> 
> PS: <ironie> ... einfach net beachten er kapiert eh nicht was ich von ihm will da oben.




Lol du nap du hast doch was völlig anderes aufgeschnappt les lieber mal die seiten vorher ^^ 

Zum Thema schaden. Wir schaffen heros mit 3 man Tank heal dd warum dann nich noch 2 naps mitnehmen damit se was lernen^^

Wenn du willst nehmen wir dich auch mal mit wenn du was lernen willst^^


----------



## mephir666 (30. September 2009)

mal so ein beispiel wie unsinnig sockel sind. (hier sind kein VZ dabei)

das hier ist auf meinem PVP equipment gesockelt inkl. der boni:

Strength:+212Stamina:+51Resilience Rating:+24Critical Strike Rating:+17Reduces Snare/Root Duration by 10%

Macht also ca 500 AP und 500 HP aus...

leider is mein Tankgear nicht gecached


----------



## seanbuddha (30. September 2009)

Mensch leute , bleib mal aufm punkt, lasst die flames sein, hört auf mit euren hauptschulintellekt zu beleidigen. danke. /vote for close   ZAMMMM WIR BRAUCHEN DICH HIER!


----------



## AutomaticHero (30. September 2009)

Moin moin

Ich komm auch vom Orden und muss sagen das es echt schrecklich da wird...(abgesehen davon das es ja ein Rp-Server ist aber OOC-ler spielen ja überall...)

Geilste was mir übern Weg lief war ein Todesritter mit Manareg...und das in Naxx....

BTW: Bruder Zam, walte deines Amtes!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tpohrl (30. September 2009)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Also wenn ein Krieger dort nur ein 1Kdps fährt sollte das einen 25 Raid überhaupt nicht jucken, es sei denn der Rest der Mannschaft ist auch schlecht. Ausser der Krieger steht AFK irgendwo rumm.



Also davon kann man bei dem schaden ausgehen das er zumindest brain afk war. Wie gesagt, ich verstehe es wenn Leute im endcontent nicht bereit sind randoms zu ziehen! Das kann man machen wenn man eben schnell durch Naxx oder hero inis rockt.


----------



## Mondokawaki (30. September 2009)

Noch schlimmer als Flamen sind doch wircklich nur die Hilfssherifs die den ganzen Tag nur nach ihren Admins schreien ^^

So abschließend bleibt zu sagen. 



Besser Scheiße gesockelt als gar nicht ^^


----------



## dergrossegonzo (30. September 2009)

Cool sind auch die PdC-Gimps. Man erkennt sie an ihrer blau/grünen Ausrüstung und einem
oder zwei Teilen aus PdC.
Da wird nix gesockelt, nix verzaubert und was sie an spielerischem Können bieten, lässt einen 
nur noch lachen.

Beispiel, wir hatten einen Krieger dabei der nur die 2 Hd. Axt von PdC hatte - der Rest war Level
187 bis 200.
Diese Axt hatte er gleich 2x wie es sich für den braven Fury von heute gehört. Dann haute er
Damage raus....  1800 DPS ! (Raidbuffed)
Damit lag er dann tatsächlich unter den Tanks.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ach ja, das Bürschlein wollte nicht in eine Hero mit - nein wir waren bei Koralon.

Nach Whipe eins haben wir ihn und noch so zwei "Helden" *höflich* aus der Gruppe gebeten.

_(Kein Kick - kein hau ab Noob - und die haben es auch eingesehen)_

In Heros kann man eigentlich alles mitnehmen. Aber wir gehen auch lieber zu viert Gildenintern
als einen Fremden mitzunehmen.

*Ach noch was:*

Als Vielspieler würde ich meinen blau/lila Level 200 Crap auch nicht sockeln und verzaubern.
In einer Woche wäre das meiste eh beim NPC-Händler. _(da mal drüber nachgedacht ?)_

PdK 10, PdK 25, 7x 2 Hero Marken, Ony 10, Ony 25 und fix einen Naxx 25er und einen Uluar 25
und der Char hat völlig anderes Equip.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caveman1979 (30. September 2009)

Warum wundert es dich den immer noch schreibst das du seid Bc dabei bist und setzt immer noch so einen Thema auf?
Das spiel ist ab zwölf hallo!Nicht das alle etwas naiv sind aber mit dem Denken lesen Denken haben es nicht sehr viele Leute und das spiegelt sich eben immer wieder.
allerdings was das grüne sockeln angeht ist es denke ich völlig egal hauptsache gesockelt(könnte ja sein das es gerade an gold mangelt oder das idem noch nicht das endidem ist da haue ich auch keine epics rein wäre ja verschwendung) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xDarKy (30. September 2009)

Hab auch schon Nahkampfmage bei uns auf Rexxar gesehen.

AP + Stärke gesockelt *kopf schüttel*


----------



## Draki/Jaba (30. September 2009)

Caveman1979 schrieb:


> Warum wundert es dich den immer noch schreibst das du seid Bc dabei bist und setzt immer noch so einen Thema auf?
> Das spiel ist ab zwölf hallo!Nicht das alle etwas naiv sind aber mit dem Denken lesen Denken haben es nicht sehr viele Leute und das spiegelt sich eben immer wieder.
> allerdings was das grüne sockeln angeht ist es denke ich völlig egal hauptsache gesockelt(könnte ja sein das es gerade an gold mangelt oder das idem noch nicht das endidem ist da haue ich auch keine epics rein wäre ja verschwendung)
> 
> ...



soso, mit dem denken lesen denken hab ichs nicht...oki...

aber mit dem schreiben hast du es auch nicht so oder?

sry, aber bei so nem Post folgt einfach der Rechtschreibflame!


----------



## d2wap (30. September 2009)

Ich sockelte als Magier auch Stärke, Ausdauer und Bewglichkeit.  Braucht man ja schleißlich, wenn man schon seines Erachtens genug Int, Haste und Crit hat 

Doch Spaß beiseite: Es stimmt: Viele kennen nicht das Hauptattribut ihrer Klasse und denken, es sei besser Boni mitzunehmen um gewisse Zusatzboni in Rüstungssets zu bekommen, anstatt den Boni zu verpassen und lieber +X ihres Hauptattributs hinzufügen. 

Ein abschaltbarer Hinweis á la: Dein Hauptattribut als [KLASSE] ist [ATTRIBUT]. Sicher, dass du [NAME] sockeln möchtest? ...


----------



## Mondokawaki (30. September 2009)

d2wap schrieb:


> Ich sockelte als Magier auch Stärke, Ausdauer und Bewglichkeit.  Braucht man ja schleißlich, wenn man schon seines Erachtens genug Int, Haste und Crit hat
> 
> Doch Spaß beiseite: Es stimmt: Viele kennen nicht das Hauptattribut ihrer Klasse und denken, es sei besser Boni mitzunehmen um gewisse Zusatzboni in Rüstungssets zu bekommen, anstatt den Boni zu verpassen und lieber +X ihres Hauptattributs hinzufügen.
> 
> Ein abschaltbarer Hinweis á la: Dein Hauptattribut als [KLASSE] ist [ATTRIBUT]. Sicher, dass du [NAME] sockeln möchtest? ...





Joa der neue Vodka ABSOLUT/sign


----------



## Natar (30. September 2009)

d2wap schrieb:


> Ich sockelte als Magier auch Stärke, Ausdauer und Bewglichkeit.  Braucht man ja schleißlich, wenn man schon seines Erachtens genug Int, Haste und Crit hat
> 
> Doch Spaß beiseite: Es stimmt: Viele kennen nicht das Hauptattribut ihrer Klasse und denken, es sei besser Boni mitzunehmen um gewisse Zusatzboni in Rüstungssets zu bekommen, anstatt den Boni zu verpassen und lieber +X ihres Hauptattributs hinzufügen.
> 
> Ein abschaltbarer Hinweis á la: Dein Hauptattribut als [KLASSE] ist [ATTRIBUT]. Sicher, dass du [NAME] sockeln möchtest? ...



in etwa so:

System: Dein Hauptattribut als Druide ist Willenskraft. Sicher, dass du Ausdauer sockeln möchtest?
[Ja]
System: Ist das für Pvp?
[Ja]
System: Wie wär es mit Abhärtung sockeln?
[Nein]
System: Wirklich nicht?
[Nein]
System: 20 Abh = 1 % dmg-reduce, sinnvoller oder?
[Ja]
System: Also Abh sockeln?
[nein]
System: omg, nap, viel spass bei 1k rating, kkthxbye

Eure Verbindung wurde unterbrochen


----------



## sylania (30. September 2009)

Draki/Jaba schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Wenn ich mir die Entwicklung bei uns auf dem Server anschaue wird mir ganz flau im Magen.
> 
> ...




Bestimmt Allys, halb so schlimm ^^


----------



## Flaviia (30. September 2009)

Ich weis nicht....hier schreiben wieder einmal alle wie schlecht welche Chars gesockelt/Verzaubert sind, die sie mal gesehen haben etc.

Das war nicht das Thema...



Ich wäre für schliessen dieses Threads, bevor hier noch mehr geflamt wird


----------



## Mondokawaki (30. September 2009)

Natar schrieb:


> in etwa so:
> 
> System: Dein Hauptattribut als Druide ist Willenskraft. Sicher, dass du Ausdauer sockeln möchtest?
> [Ja]
> ...




Made my day


----------



## d2wap (30. September 2009)

Natar schrieb:


> in etwa so:
> 
> System: Dein Hauptattribut als Druide ist Willenskraft. Sicher, dass du Ausdauer sockeln möchtest?
> [Ja]
> ...



Made my day, too 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ja, so stell ich mir das vor! Genau so! Wenn nicht sogar mit noch mehr Fragen. Dualskill muss die Abfrage auch beherrschen und so....

Doch wieder Spaß beiseite: Klar. Mein Vorschlag ist und wird NIE praktikabel sein.


----------



## advanced08 (30. September 2009)

Natar schrieb:


> in etwa so:
> 
> System: Dein Hauptattribut als Druide ist Willenskraft. Sicher, dass du Ausdauer sockeln möchtest?
> [Ja]
> ...



wohoo ich versuch mir das in die sig zu zittieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (30. September 2009)

Kazark schrieb:


> Genau deswegen kick ich die Leute einfach aus dem Raid, sie können dann ihre sachen woanders ersetzen wenn sie wollen aber nicht auf kosten des Raids. Noch besser ist es sie einfach nach dem ersten Boss ohne loot zu kicken damit sie zumindest in dieser ID niemanden mehr zur Last fallen können.



Jemand wie Du bekäme bei mir in Notes'U'Need einen Eintrag, Dich weder in einen Raid noch in die Gilde aufzunehmen; mit Kopie an alle befreundeten Gildenleiter. Wegen Leuten wie Dir beklagen sich alle, das die WoW Community so nachgelassen hat. Asozialer gehts wohl nicht...


----------



## NetzaFetza (30. September 2009)

Und wenn man ihnen dann ma helfen will, flamen sie dich nur und setzten dich auf Igno -.-


----------



## LongD (30. September 2009)

Also ich hab jeden Sockelboni mitgenommen bis auf einen und bin damit auch recht zufrieden!!!!

Los flamet mich, ist mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...har&n=Drala


----------



## Saberclaw (30. September 2009)

Hab mal einen DK mit komplett Holy-Pala equip gesehn.
Der hatte wohl die Bezeichnung "Spellknight" zu wörtlich genommen...


Ich kannte auch mal einen Jäger, der steif und fest daran glaubte, dass sich seine Distanzangriffskraft durch Stärke erhöht, wesegen er genau das sockelte.


Ich hab auf vielen Servern gespielt und leider heben sich solche "Sonderheiten" sehr sehr hoch ab. Von daher würd ich fast sagen, dass so ziemlich jeder Server mit solchen Gehirnakrobaten gesegnet is.


----------



## jolk (30. September 2009)

Was regt ihr euch so auf, man kann doch eh Steine übersockeln....ich denke die hatten das nur gesockelt um zu schauen, wie viele fps (flames per sec) sie bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und überhaupt, vllt. war ihr persöhnlicher Juwelier im Urlaub und sie hatten noch keinen gefunden und dachten sich: besser son billiger scheiß, als gar nichts 

....


----------



## Crystalite (1. Oktober 2009)

OMG nein!
Jemand hat einen Fehler gemacht!
In WoW!

Au weia, da fällt einem ja der e-peen ab, wenn man sowas sieht!
Klar, da muss ein Thread her.
(in dem man mindestens einmal behauptet, drölf k dps zu machen)

Manchmal übertrifft dieses Forum sich selbst


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Oktober 2009)

Crystalite schrieb:


> OMG nein!
> Jemand hat einen Fehler gemacht!
> In WoW!
> 
> ...


und das macht ein total sinnloser post der alle anderen als idioten hinstellen soll natürlich besser is ja klar aber was solls


----------

